# So now that the strike is done.



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


Did you expect to be offered a salary with benefits, or any changes to happen immediately? This is a process. It takes time for the movement to build.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Did you expect to be offered a salary with benefits, or any changes to happen immediately? This is a process. It takes time for the movement to build.


I expected nothing to happen. Which is what happened, nothing. Uber already destroyed all the benefits that taxi driving had. I don't expect Uber drivers to be able to redo what they did over 100 years in just 20 years before automation.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nothing yet. But the fact is, people all over get to hear us via news stories.

The UAW had to fight for years before they succeeded in organizing and gained collective bargaining. And they had to fight thugs that beat and shot protesters.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.hi...d-signs-first-contract-with-autoworkers-union


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Uber drivers logic: "if I hurt one of my only two business partner enough, my working condition and pay is sure to improve!"

Uber logic: "If we are hurting, we need to cut pay driver pay to improve our financial performance!"

Everyone loses.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber drivers logic: "if I hurt one of my only two business partner enough, my working condition and pay is sure to improve!"
> 
> Uber logic: "If we are hurting, we need to cut pay driver pay to improve our financial performance!"
> 
> Everyone loses.


I prefer to try rather than sit back and repeat over and over again that we're all doomed, while at the same time, complain about working conditions.

Seems there's just not a lot of "try" in some folks though.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

At least people now get it that rideshare drivers aren't rich so stop with the expectation that water and mints must be in every car. If there are drivers who can afford this on a regular basis, great, but hopefully pax will slow down with the entitlement.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


It's not and you're completely wrong. It was highly effective. I can guarantee you the media coverage alone will scare enough investors to mess with their IPO. That was the point. The direct damage caused by the strike is irrelevant at this point.

It also spread a lot of awareness among pax/general public etc and it serves as a stepping stone to future, larger strikes.

It even made it into late night shows like Trevor Noah. I consider it a great success.

Think harder and wider!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Colbert even mentioned it in his monologue tonight...


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I prefer to try rather than sit back and repeat over and over again that we're all doomed, while at the same time, complain about working conditions.
> 
> Seems there's just not a lot of "try" in some folks though.


What is there to try though? Uber makes the rules, you take it or you leave it. Thats it. They are the creator, they get to dicate how the ship is steered.

Point is, imagine a world without Uber, you'll have to do something else. Because of Uber, there's an additional option for you to make money. If your not happy with that option just pretend Uber doesn't exist and your back at square one, instead of trying to sabotage someone else's creation just because you personally can't financially take advantage of it.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

This movement led to changes in new york already... cap on drivers and minimum hourly earnings. 

Tell me, how is the nay-saying helping?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> What is there to try though? Uber makes the rules, you take it or you leave it. Thats it. They are the creator, they get to dicate how the ship is steered.


That's merely how it's been done in the past. Things change. Uber are a few thousand nerds, drivers are millions of people from every profession and every walk of life. There are many things to try, such as banding together and rising up to kick Uber's ass until they go bankrupt or co-operate, doesn't matter which. The real power is actually with the drivers, we just haven't been using it.



> Imagine a world without Uber, you'll have to do something else. Because of Uber, there's an additional option for you to make money. If your not happy with that option just pretend Uber doesn't exist and your back at square one.


I have imagined that world, and I can guarantee the moment they go bankrupt 10 new companies will replace it and feast on it's carcass. Like a forest fire making room for new growth and feeding it with the ashes of the past. You won't have to do something else. You will have to exact same job under much better terms. You might have to go on vacation for a week or something during the transition.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> It's not and you're completely wrong. It was highly effective. I can guarantee you the media coverage alone will scare enough investors to mess with their IPO. That was the point. The direct damage caused by the strike is irrelevant at this point.
> 
> It also spread a lot of awareness among pax/general public etc and it serves as a stepping stone to future, larger strikes.
> 
> ...


Explain how is hurting Uber IPO (it's valuation and ability to raise capital) translates into better driver pay and working conditions?

If the public gives no tear about child labor that goes in to gathering cobalt for smartphone production, why would they care about drivers feelings?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Explain how is hurting Uber IPO (it's valuation and ability to raise capital) translates into better driver pay and working conditions?
> 
> If the public gives no tear about child labor that goes in to gathering cobalt for smartphone production, why would they care about drivers feelings?


Once its in the public eye, it becomes a political issue. One of the camaign planks of the mayor elect in chcago was regulation along the lines of new york's initiative. Better screening, caps on number of drivers, livable wages...


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Explain how is hurting Uber IPO (it's valuation and ability to raise capital) translates into better driver pay and working conditions?
> 
> If the public gives no tear about child labor that goes in to gathering cobalt for smartphone production, why would they care about drivers feelings?


Uber has blatantly lied and stolen at every.single.opportunity, therefore they can't be trusted to do anything no matter what they say, at this point. Not hurting them doesn't help us with anything. They will continue to assume we are pushovers and continue pulling the same crap forever. The point where I turned on them completely was when they lowered pay by a lot, whilst simultaneously telling everyone that pay went up. They could have just said that pay "changed", they didn't have to lie through their teeth about it going up! They can't be trusted at all, with anything ever and it would be best if they just went bankrupt so their replacement can learn from their mistake.

Alternatively I would also accept if they found a way to make things work under the threat of bankruptcy. I don't know if they can after how badly they've already screwed up, and it's not my job to figure that out. They will either figure it out or get rekt, that's how business works.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Nothing yet. But the fact is, people all over get to hear us via news stories.
> 
> The UAW had to fight for years before they succeeded in organizing and gained collective bargaining. And they had to fight thugs that beat and shot protesters.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.hi...d-signs-first-contract-with-autoworkers-union


But they're a UNION, we ARE NOT! Big difference



UberBeemer said:


> I prefer to try rather than sit back and repeat over and over again that we're all doomed, while at the same time, complain about working conditions.
> 
> Seems there's just not a lot of "try" in some folks though.


Or, You can simply QUIT and not deal with it, pretty simple right?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> This movement led to changes in new york already... cap on drivers and minimum hourly earnings.
> 
> Tell me, how is the nay-saying helping?


Lets look from the other lens...

Cap on drivers? Artifical scarcity is great, hope your one of the lucky ones given the pass to drive and not one of the ones denied because of the cap. Guess we'll have to say tough luck to those that didn't get to work even though they want to... what's that? You have bills to pay? Too bad.

Artifical price floor. Nice, inflating something beyond it's market value. Ridership takes a nosedive, more time to wonder the street aimlessly. Riders that depends on it gets gouged on price and leaves dissatisfied.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> But they're a UNION, we ARE NOT! Big difference
> 
> 
> Or, You can simply QUIT and not deal with it, pretty simple right?


You could, but some of us are fighters, not quitters.



> Cap on drivers? Artifical scarcity is great, hope your one of the lucky ones given the pass to drive and not one of the ones denied because of the cap. Guess we'll have to say tough luck to those that didn't get to work even though they want to... what's that? You have bills to pay? Too bad.


Every industry in the entire western world relies on artificial scarcity to stay in business. Otherwise the Chinese would flood the market with the cheapest possible stuff that nobody can compete with and your entire economy would collapse. Why does Uber think it's special?



> Artifical price floor. Nice, inflating something beyond it's market value. Ridership takes a nosedive, more time to wonder the street aimlessly. Riders gouged on price and leaves dissatisfied.


There is nothing artificial about the price floor. The inherent costs of private luxury car service are very high, much higher than the current rates being charged. That's why you need a price floor. Nothing is being inflated above market value lol, it's being inflated above COST.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> This movement led to changes in new york already... cap on drivers and minimum hourly earnings.
> 
> Tell me, how is the nay-saying helping?


When did this occur, today? If not, you're incorrect about Today's strike doing anything.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> But they're a UNION, we ARE NOT! Big difference
> 
> 
> Or, You can simply QUIT and not deal with it, pretty simple right?


They were a union eventually. Ford was the last of the big three to allow unions in their plants. But the union itself started with plucky groups of like minded people, standing up for a common good.

And, i dont subscribe to telling people to quit. That's a personal choice they have to make.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> You could, but some of us are fighters, not quitters.
> 
> Every industry in the entire western world relies on artificial scarcity to stay in business. Otherwise the Chinese would flood the market with the cheapest possible stuff that nobody can compete with and your entire economy would collapse. Why does Uber think it's special?
> 
> There is nothing artificial about the price floor. The inherent costs of private luxury car service are very high, much higher than the current rates being charged. That's why you need a price floor. Nothing is being inflated above market value lol, it's being inflated above COST.


Then why complain about something you have total control with(quitting).


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> When did this occur, today? If not, you're incorrect about Today's strike doing anything.


Feel free to disagree. But i think that it is too soon to prove that. If you chose not to see what's before your eyes in terms of the attention it generated, thats on you.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> At least people now get it that rideshare drivers aren't rich so stop with the expectation that water and mints must be in every car. If there are drivers who can afford this on a regular basis, great, but hopefully pax will slow down with the entitlement.


Agree.
Haven't done chargers, gum, mints, cough drops or H20 since mid 2016.

My obligation:
Pickup/drop off safely. 
Keep it moving


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> You could, but some of us are fighters, not quitters.


Fight for what? Uber was never yours, it was someone else's creation. You were allowed to participate on a voluntary basis. what right do you have to force your view on the company.

Imagine being invited to a party and doesn't like the party rules and instead of leaving the party, you make a big fuss want to fight the host on the rules...


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> It's not and you're completely wrong. It was highly effective. I can guarantee you the media coverage alone will scare enough investors to mess with their IPO. That was the point. The direct damage caused by the strike is irrelevant at this point.
> 
> It also spread a lot of awareness among pax/general public etc and it serves as a stepping stone to future, larger strikes.
> 
> ...


Baby steps.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Feel free to disagree. But i think that it is too soon to prove that. If you chose not to see what's before your eyes in terms of the attention it generated, thats on you.


Wait....what? What happened a while ago in a different city/state, has ZERO bearing on today's strike. Poster made it seem as if those supposed "changes" happened at some point TODAY, when in fact, they did NOT.

Whatever way i look at it, doesn't matter as NOTHING happened TODAY, outside of getting publicity. If this happens here in L.A., great I'm all for it.

But let's not kid ourselves in thinking we're anywhere close to that out here, we're not, at least not yet anyways.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Fight for what? Uber was never yours, it was someone else's creation. You were allowed to participate on a voluntary basis. what right do you have to force your view on the company.
> 
> Imagine being invited to a party and doesn't like the party rules and instead of leaving the party, you make a big fuss want to fight the host on the rules...


I have every right! EVERY RIGHT!! As a citizen. This is exactly the problem with Uber. Arrogance, hubris and stupidity. Just because someone created something doesn't mean anything. It sure as hell doesn't mean they have the right to skirt laws, bribe their way out of trouble, lie to everyone, rob their employees, etc.

The reason I'm fighting them is because I'm a solider, and I fight all bad guys as a matter of course. I don't need additional reasons (although I have many in this case).

Uber is corrupt to the core and bad for society. If that party I didn't like was a terrorist party, then YA I sure as hell would fight the host on the "rules"!

If they were an upstanding company and it was only about low pay, I wouldn't be complaining about anything.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Lets look from the other lens...
> 
> Cap on drivers? Artifical scarcity is great, hope your one of the lucky ones given the pass to drive and not one of the ones denied because of the cap. Guess we'll have to say tough luck to those that didn't get to work even though they want to... what's that? You have bills to pay? Too bad.
> 
> Artifical price floor. Nice, inflating something beyond it's market value. Ridership takes a nosedive, more time to wonder the street aimlessly. Riders that depends on it gets gouged on price and leaves dissatisfied.


First, riders are hooked. Second, caps prevent oversaturating, and churning and burning of the workforce.

Restoring payouts to original levels would still make them plenty of money, and they have already priced the same as taxis in larger markets, they just hide that they're keeping most of ut now.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I have every right! EVERY RIGHT!! As a citizen. This is exactly the problem with Uber. Arrogance, hubris and stupidity. Just because someone created something doesn't mean anything. It sure as hell doesn't mean they have the right to skirt laws, bribe their way out of trouble, lie to everyone, rob their employees, etc.
> 
> The reason I'm fighting them is because I'm a solider, and I fight all bad guys as a matter of course. I don't need additional reasons (although I have many in this case).
> 
> Uber is corrupt to the core and bad for society. If that party I didn't like was a terrorist party, then YA I sure as hell would fight the host on the "rules"!


Your rights are with the state, not a private company. They did not rub you, they stated their requirements and rules. It's up to you whether to participate.

So tell me, do you show up to other people's parties and constantly whine and challenge their rules/requirements when they send you a invite with the rules written beforehand?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> I have every right! EVERY RIGHT!! As a citizen. This is exactly the problem with Uber. Arrogance, hubris and stupidity. Just because someone created something doesn't mean anything. It sure as hell doesn't mean they have the right to skirt laws, bribe their way out of trouble, lie to everyone, rob their employees, etc.
> 
> The reason I'm fighting them is because I'm a solider, and I fight all bad guys as a matter of course. I don't need additional reasons (although I have many in this case).
> 
> Uber is corrupt to the core and bad for society. If that party I didn't like was a terrorist party, then YA I sure as hell would fight the host on the "rules"!


Let's not forget Lyft/Uber outspent
Microsoft, Wal-Mart & Amazon combined to get regulations rolled back/watered down which gave drivers protections.

1. Wrap your head around how much money had to be spent to outspend AMAZON.
2. Uber has acknowledged it plans to further cut driver pay.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> I have every right! EVERY RIGHT!! As a citizen. This is exactly the problem with Uber. Arrogance, hubris and stupidity. Just because someone created something doesn't mean anything. It sure as hell doesn't mean they have the right to skirt laws, bribe their way out of trouble, lie to everyone, rob their employees, etc.
> 
> The reason I'm fighting them is because I'm a solider, and I fight all bad guys as a matter of course. I don't need additional reasons (although I have many in this case).
> 
> ...


But they actually DO "have that right" to do ALL of those things you mentioned and we all agreed to let them do it.

Anything short of all of us quitting, doesn't really mean or do anything right NOW.

We all agreed to allow them to treat us like shit, and continue to do so.

Sad realization. You'd think Fuber would want to take care of all of the folks who've made some very rich, but they don't care about us, at all & that's evident.

Striking for 1 day on a Wednesday, really didn't do much, in spite of what some believe.

You really want to hurt Fuber? You get a MASSIVE 50 state strike for days/weeks even. You strike for say 7 days(EVERY DRIVER) & no one can get rides anywhere, THAT'S how you disrupt them and really hit em where it hurts.

THAT'S how you get and create change.

Just my .02c.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> First, riders are hooked. Second, caps prevent oversaturating, and churning and burning of the workforce.
> 
> Restoring payouts to original levels would still make them plenty of money, and they have already priced the same as taxis in larger markets, they just hide that they're keeping most of ut now.


It was never oversaturated. It was simply supply and demand at play. There was simply more supply than demand.

They are hooked on the value. Change the price beyond the value provided and they are gone.

Rider who pays the bills should be given a fair price on rides too. What more fair than supply and demand at play? Why should rates favor the driver instead of letting supply and demand play it out so riders can ride more fairly. If drivers are willing to drive at Uber rates, who dicate the pricing based on the data they have, which is more than anyone -- it's probably the best balance between what drivers willing to drive at and what riders willing to pay.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Your rights are with the state, not a private company. They did not rub you, they stated their requirements and rules. It's up to you whether to participate.


They stated their rules AND THEN CIRCUMVENTED THEM. They did rob me, and everyone else. They steal tips, they force money losing trips on you, they don't payout or underpay for all kinds of things like tolls, they conduct psychological warfare (also for robbery purposes). How many examples do you need Travis?



> But they actually DO "have that right" to do ALL of those things you mentioned and we all agreed to let them do it.


They are not doing what they claim they are. That's where the scam is. They are just claiming things and then bribing everyone with authority to not do anything about it when the victims rightly complain. And I never agreed to be robbed, lied to or have my business interfered with.



> So tell me, do you show up to other people's parties and constantly whine and challenge their rules/requirements when they send you a invite with the rules written beforehand?


I've already told you yes! If the rules are stupid, yes absolutely. I will ream my best friend out all day over any kind of stupidity (and have).



> Anything short of all of us quitting, doesn't really mean or do anything right NOW.


Dead wrong, hilarious assumption. If 10% of drivers band together and act up (not even quit), it will cause major headaches.



> Sad realization. You'd think Fuber would want to take care of all of the folks who've made some very rich, but they don't care about us, at all & that's evident.


OMG man you should read more of my teachings, I've covered it all in previous posts. Uber's entire plan from day 1 was to break every possible rule to grab market share so that they could go IPO and cash out before everyone realizes what they did, leaving the company in flames and dumb retail investors holding the bag. They placed a side bet on the outside chance that SDCs or some other nonsense would save them, but that's not working out. If only those flying taxis were working!

That's why we have to hit them hard before the lockup period expires in 6 months. Don't let them cash out.



> You really want to hurt Fuber? You get a MASSIVE 50 state strike for days/weeks even. You strike for say 7 days(EVERY DRIVER) & no one can get rides anywhere, THAT'S how you disrupt them and really hit em where it hurts.


It's building up to that, you don't become the boss overnight.



> It was never oversaturated. It was simply supply and demand at play. There was simply more supply than demand.


That is literally the definition of oversaturation. When will you stop making me laugh? Please, not now - I need more entertainment.



> They are hooked on the value. Change the price beyond the value provided and they are gone.


No they're not, they're hooked on buying a service they otherwise couldn't afford below market value.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


Striking works. Striking has been working for generations.
How do you think the many benefits and protections employees now have came about??

What you mean to say is that this particular strike didn't work. In my opinion: not enough people in it, no proper communications, not enough exposure, no cohesion, and no unity.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> At least people now get it that rideshare drivers aren't rich so stop with the expectation that water and mints must be in every car. If there are drivers who can afford this on a regular basis, great, but hopefully pax will slow down with the entitlement.


Every time I had a pax ask me about water, I told them the story of how the very first time I brought water bottles into my car, 4 college spoiled-arse kids saw it and said, "hey look, water", and immediately started a water fight in the car, ripped the labels off, threw the caps on the floor, and started squirting it. Ride ended, pax got booted out about 3 blocks from their destination, got 1 starred, and that was the end of any extras. So those 4 paxholes on daddy's credit card ruined it for everybody.

Yet after I would tell that story, at a guess half the paxholes would say something along the lines of "So?....other drivers have it anyways". Or the absolute best one was, "why should you let one group ruin it for everybody else _like me_?"

Reason #117 on why I quit doing rideshare.



KD_LA said:


> Striking works. Striking has been working for generations.
> How do you think the many benefits and protections employees now have came about??
> 
> What you mean to say is that this particular strike didn't work. In my opinion: not enough people in it, no proper communications, not enough exposure, no cohesion, and no unity.


You forgot to mention....the vast majority of drivers are foreigners who would rather have all their fingers and toes cut off then lose a day's worth of money.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> caps prevent oversaturating


I'm on the fence about caps. I'm not convinced they are necessary to fix the problem. A single smart guy with the right data could design a self stabilizing system with no caps.

Like if they STOP deactivating good drivers for stupid reasons and START deactivating bad ones for no reason (other than they are bad). Bad drivers vastly outnumber good ones so this might be even better than a cap.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber drivers logic: "if I hurt one of my only two business partner enough, my working condition and pay is sure to improve!"
> 
> Uber logic: "If we are hurting, we need to cut pay driver pay to improve our financial performance!"
> 
> Everyone loses.


i think u should restate that

drivers logic:uber should hurt if they hurt me deliberately to benefit themselves only as it is the only defense i have

ubers login: if i cut the drivers pay just to benefit myself selfishly and deviously, i get to pay also.I will try to not do it in the future if possible.The worse they feel the more we will feel


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> They stated their rules AND THEN CIRCUMVENTED THEM. They did rob me, and everyone else. They steal tips, they force money losing trips on you, they don't payout or underpay for all kinds of things like tolls, they conduct psychological warfare (also for robbery purposes). How many examples do you need Travis?
> 
> They are not doing what they claim they are. That's where the scam is. They are just claiming things and then bribing everyone with authority to not do anything about it when the victims rightly complain. And I never agreed to be robbed, lied to or have my business interfered with.
> 
> ...


You didn't give specific examples... at all.

Except Uber is not your best friend, and is just someone extending a party invite to you. You would be committing social suicide to be known as 'that guy' because it is a illogical and socially unintelligent move like striking as an independent contractor, instead of moving to something else you agree with.

I don't know if you know, but Uber and Lyft rates are the market value of your service. There was abundant/oversupply of drivers at this rate so the real rates are probably lower. The taxi rate of old that you have in mind are long gone and his is not a taxi service. There is a reason taxi crumpled, their rates are a joke.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

> Uber drivers logic: "if I hurt one of my only two business partner enough, my working condition and pay is sure to improve!"


That is precisely correct. Thanks for cracking me up by saying it sarcastically, whilst making my point for me!

If we hurt Uber enough and BANKRUPT THEM - they will be replaced, very very quickly. Because rideshare is a profitable game if done right but no new players can enter the market until the big dumb gorilla goes away. Lots of people are aware of this and are waiting in the wings for this scenario.

That is exactly what will happen if we hurt Uber, they will get REPLACED by a company that is afraid to wind up just like them, thereby leading to improvements in working conditions and pay! Very simple.

Working with Uber in any way is a non starter, because they are evil, corrupt and incompetent beyond imagination. There's no working with people like that. You lay down the hammer, and they either modify their behaviour to survive or go the way of the do do as they deserve.

I absolutely don't care if Uber can't figure out how to make the game work. Boohoo! Poor Uber. Shouldn't have started a business if they can't figure out how to run it properly. As long as they continue with their unethical practices, I will continue launching wrecking balls at them.



> I don't know if you know, but Uber and Lyft rates are the market value of your service.


You should be ashamed of yourself for uttering such incredible bold faced lies. Uber themselves confessed in their S-1 filing that they pay drivers LESS than what it costs to operate the vehicle, and NOTHING for their time. I read the entire thing. I've thought of every angle.

Come little ones, face me!



> You didn't give specific examples... at all.


Go read the hundreds of threads titled "Uber stole my tips" or go out and do a $3 ride in 24m. Examples are extremely abundant and just 2 clicks away.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> That is precisely correct. Thanks for cracking me up by saying it sarcastically, whilst making my point for me!
> 
> If we hurt Uber enough and BANKRUPT THEM - they will replaced, very very quickly. Because rideshare is a profitable game if done right but no new players can enter the market until the big dumb gorilla goes away. Lots of people are aware of this and are waiting in the wings for this scenario.
> 
> That is exactly what will happen if we hurt Uber, they will get REPLACED by a company that is afraid to wind up just like them, thereby leading to improvements in working conditions and pay! Very simple.


Omega Lol, you dont seriously believe that?

The ones who can give the best price to riders win. With multiple competition, each will undercut the others until the margins are gone and we are back to the marketshare race again. Afterall, I could just create a app and undercut existing players so long as there is margin, the riders will flock to cheapest option and drivers will go to where the demand is. The only difference being instead of 1-2 apps for drivers and riders you get multiple apps to manage at once. Sounds fun.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> Yet after I would tell that story, at a guess half the paxholes would say something along the lines of "So?....other drivers have it anyways". Or the absolute best one was, "why


I've always told pax the truth, I'm a college student and everyone knows college students are broke so what's their point? Also my favorite response to the "B-b-but other drivers do it!" ....is....."Yeah! The other day I saw an Uber driver driving his Prius down the sidewalk for half a block! You want all us Uber drivers to act alike?"


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> You forgot to mention....the vast majority of drivers are foreigners who would rather have all their fingers and toes cut off then lose a day's worth of money.


Not according to a survey that was done right here, not too long ago!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The strike WAS a success, regardless of the amount of service interruption there may or may not have been.

At long last, the exploitation of the drivers has received a lot of media coverage.

And with that coverage, uber and lyft have received a lot of BAD PUBLICITY.

The word has finally gotten out that most full time drivers work extremely long hours and end up with poverty wages after expenses.

One of the demands of the strikers was a 15-25% CAP on how much both companies can take from every trip.

That very type of cap will be voted on by the Connecticut legislature, and it had a better than 50/50 chance of passing BEFORE the strike. Now with the publicity generated by the strike, he odds of passing have increased.

If that law passes in Connecticut, drivers all over the US will demand the same thing.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Omega Lol, you dont seriously believe that?
> 
> *The ones who can give the best price to riders win*. With multiple competition, each will undercut the others until the margins are gone and we are back to the marketshare race again. Afterall, I could just create a app and undercut existing players so long as there is margin, the riders will flock to cheapest option and drivers will go to where the demand is. The only difference being instead of 1-2 apps for drivers and riders you get multiple apps to manage at once. Sounds fun.


This is the first coherent thing you've said in this thread but you failed big league on the highlighted portion.

The ones who can give the best price, *while covering all of their costs* (at least) win. Uber is robbing drivers, passengers and investors to fuel their massive losses so they can sell the service below market value. That kind of thing doesn't last forever, and after Uber implodes under that logic no other players will do the same thing because no investor will fund that anymore. There will be a period of new players, some of them will suck and fizzle out and the rest will consolidate.

You can't just create an app and win by undercutting everyone lol, that's ridiculous. There's no loyalty, the moment you run out of money to support the race you are finished, and the final survivor will raise the price above cost.



> Not according to a survey that was done right here, not too long ago!


Don't be silly man. Obviously the foreigners that can't speak English are not coming to this forum to do the survey lol. The results are massively skewed.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Explain how is hurting Uber IPO (it's valuation and ability to raise capital) translates into better driver pay and working conditions?
> 
> If the public gives no tear about child labor that goes in to gathering cobalt for smartphone production, why would they care about drivers feelings?


hurting the ipo is a consequence of deliberately screwing the drivers and also planning to do so,even announced in its S-1.They would have to try other means of turning a profit/decreasing losses or do the right thing and not make workers pay for their expansion or maintain their market share by actually planning in not trying to increase their growth rate as much etc.The drivers/workers are not responsible for this.The management are supposed to run the company responsibly.Why dont the management all work for less than the min wage?Dara could work for $1,he could afford it,give up his $40m pay and $100m bonus (half of the 300m so called bonus given to drivers) should the share price stay above $120bn cap.He could also give up his last years pay to help the company if the employees and workers seem to be the ones who sacrifice.If all their employees were paid the same amount each as the average pay per driver,the company would save a huge amount,that would be a BETTER STRATEGY ! :biggrin::roflmao: WOULD THE SHAREHOLDERS VOTE ON THIS PLEASE!! LOL

I AM GOING TO WRITE TO THE BROKERS IN EMAIL AND TELL THEM THIS AND TRY TO FLOAT THIS IDEA IN ALL FORUMS !! LOL I WILL TELL THEM I AM A PROSPECTIVE SHAREHOLDER (i.e. when the share price tanks in a 5 years time and they are at their last breath and they finally get the last funds from investors before unltimate bankruptcy),i will buy stock and hopefully it will double or triple LOL

lol
JOKE

no ones has suggested this yet to them ?? lol


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Not according to a survey that was done right here, not too long ago!


A survey in English , distributed to people that are not driving... hmm...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Striking works. Striking has been working for generations.
> How do you think the many benefits and protections employees now have came about??
> 
> What you mean to say is that this particular strike didn't work. In my opinion: not enough people in it, no proper communications, not enough exposure, no cohesion, and no unity.


The extensive media focus on the plight of the drivers made the strike a success.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> This is the first coherent thing you've said in this thread but you failed big league on the highlighted portion.
> 
> The ones who can give the best price, *while covering all of their costs* (at least) win. Uber is robbing drivers, passengers and investors to fuel their massive losses so they can sell the service below market value. That kind of thing doesn't last forever, and after Uber implodes under that logic no other players will do the same thing because no investor will fund that anymore. There will be a period of new players, some of them will suck and fizzle out and the rest will consolidate.
> 
> ...


Uber can already cover their cost, the reason they are losing money is because they are expanding aggressively both in markets and other product categories and spending loads on R & D


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> You didn't give specific examples... at all.
> 
> Except Uber is not your best friend, and is just someone extending a party invite to you. You would be committing social suicide to be known as 'that guy' because it is a illogical and socially unintelligent move like striking as an independent contractor, instead of moving to something else you agree with.
> 
> I don't know if you know, but Uber and Lyft rates are the market value of your service. There was abundant/oversupply of drivers at this rate so the real rates are probably lower. The taxi rate of old that you have in mind are long gone and his is not a taxi service. There is a reason taxi crumpled, their rates are a joke.


If uber needs to decrease its costs,it should cut the office and other staff in half as well as stop paying any trolls,and Dara should work for $1 and donate half of his last years pay to uber and not just focus on the drivers rates only and give themselves a bad rep as an exploitive employer.That would be a great PR move

:thumbup:

all founders and early investors should also forgo their ipo windfall and donate that back to the company as a thank you for the $1bn and more they each received and more.Lets all make noise about that.Get that into the media!:thumbup: :roflmao:


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberRippoff said:


> hurting the ipo is a consequence of deliberately screwing the drivers and also planning to do so,even announced in its S-1.They would have to try other means of turning a profit/decreasing losses or do the right thing and not make workers pay for their expansion or maintain their market share by actually planning in not trying to increase their growth rate as much etc.The drivers/workers are not responsible for this.The management are supposed to run the company responsibly.Why dont the management all work for less than the min wage?Dara could work for $1,he could afford it,give up his $40m pay and $100m bonus (half of the 300m so called bonus given to drivers) should the share price stay above $120bn cap.He could also give up his last years pay to help the company if the employees and workers seem to be the ones who sacrifice.If all their employees were paid the same amount each as the average pay per driver,the company would save a huge amount,that would be a BETTER STRATEGY ! :biggrin::roflmao: WOULD THE SHAREHOLDERS VOTE ON THIS PLEASE!! LOL
> 
> I AM GOING TO WRITE TO THE BROKERS IN EMAIL AND TELL THEM THIS AND TRY TO FLOAT THIS IDEA IN ALL FORUMS !! LOL I WILL TELL THEM I AM A PROSPECTIVE SHAREHOLDER (i.e. when the share price tanks in a 5 years time and they are at their last breath and they finally get the last funds from investors before unltimate bankruptcy),i will buy stock and hopefully it will double or triple LOL
> 
> ...


Nah. They will just lower the rates anyway. What will you do? Yell "No please!" Loudly on the streets for a day? Lol. Just leave if you aren't happy with the rates.



UberRippoff said:


> If uber needs to decrease its costs,it should cut the office and other staff in half as well as stop paying any trolls,and Dara should work for $1 and donate half of his last years pay to uber and not just focus on the drivers rates only and give themselves a bad rep as an exploitive employer.That would be a great PR move
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> all founders and early investors should also forgo their ipo windfall and donate that back to the company as a thank you for the $1bn and more they each received and more.Lets all make noise about that.Get that into the media!:thumbup: :roflmao:


People are always experts at telling other people how to spend their money.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Nah. They will just lower the rates anyway. What will you do? Yell "No please!" Loudly on the streets for a day? Lol. Just leave if you aren't happy with the rates.
> 
> 
> People are always experts at telling other people how to spend their money.


people who do not know anything usually tell people their opinion and trolls in here


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Nah. They will just lower the rates anyway. What will you do? Yell "No please!" Loudly on the streets for a day? Lol. Just leave if you aren't happy with the rates.


No they won't, because somebody has to pay to subsidize that. Who will do that after Uber fails on the same model?

In any case my beef is a lot more about ethics than rates.



> Uber can already cover their cost, the reason they are losing money is because they are expanding aggressively both in markets and other product categories and spending loads on R & D


No they can't and don't. They would have to pay drivers a fair wage to claim that, and they don't have enough extra dollars for that.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

Lets All Start A New Action : SAVE UBER !
Cut Office Pay and Staff
All Executives to Give up Pay
Make Uber a Success !
Donate Your Pay Day

May 13th

The drivers have paid.
Uber is a success
GOD BLESS UBER


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberRippoff said:


> people who do not know anything usually tell people their opinion and trolls in here


Indeed, that's why some goes out to express their opinion more vocally and obnoxiously.



UberAdrian said:


> No they won't, because somebody has to pay to subsidize that. Who will do that after Uber fails on the same model?
> 
> In any case my beef is a lot more about ethics than rates.
> 
> No they can't and don't. They would have to pay drivers a fair wage to claim that, and they don't have enough extra dollars for that.


I'm talking about Uber lowering rates kn the future despite your current dissatisfaction and strike.

Yes, the current wage for driver are fair because its the dricer labor msrket value. Just because you aren't happy with it does not mean it's not fair. If it's not fair, why are you driving along with millions other drivers?


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Indeed, that's why some goes out to express their opinion more vocally and obnoxiously.
> 
> why isnt it true? ?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Indeed, that's why some goes out to express their opinion more vocally and obnoxiously.
> 
> I'm talking about Uber lowering rates kn the future despite your current dissatisfaction and strike.
> 
> Yes, the current wage for driver are fair because its the dricer labor msrket value. Just because you aren't happy with it does not mean it's not fair. If it's not fair, why are you driving along with millions other drivers?


Why are you focusing on all this wage talk when I've told you repeatedly it's mostly about ethics? And in fact if they acted responsibly I don't think the rate would be much of an issue if at all.

The current wage is definitely NOT the market value. You are very confused about what market value means, you should educated yourself more on this topic. They have created an artificial situation by cheating and obfuscating that is temporarily suppressing the market price below the market value. It will blow up in their face when they run out of money and can no longer subsidize the difference.

I know what you're thinking, that this is all about supply and demand and if there is a supply of drivers willing to work at those rates then that must be the market value. Except you failed to consider that the only reason the supply of drivers is so high is because Uber lies and hides information from them to the point that they work for free or even less without realizing it until they inevitably get crushed by their own foolishness. Most of the supply side is artificially created and unsustainable. If every driver knew how much they were actually making, the supply and demand would naturally self stabilize somewhere above cost, and that would be the actual market value.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> People are always experts at telling other people how to spend their money.


its a business move, a corporate move....


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

With all the poor people out there not striking I doubt U/ L even noticed anything


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

The strike is not one the ipo has been priced below the midrange. Friday is the day to strike trading begins...............................


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Did you expect to be offered a salary with benefits, or any changes to happen immediately? This is a process. It takes time for the movement to build.


This is correct. The strike can't be effective in one or two occasions, or even effective in it's current state.

I did not work rideshare on Wednesday, I have another business that has me out of town several times a month, so it was easy for me to simply schedule that day to travel to inspect my business.

That being said, I would find it difficult to support future ones as, what I saw and heard on TV and Radio is not at all what I would like to see come out of these.

First, I do not want a Union. I want to remain an independent contractor. That would mean an Association, not a Union. These Associations would be funded by contributions both from the drivers and the rideshare companies.

Second, I don't want increased wages (god I don't know how many times I heard that yesterday. We are not employees!), I want the ability to make good business decisions based on what the rideshare companies offer. If the pay is too low on any given ride, I simply want to be able to deny the request because of what I know (this trip is xx minutes away, and will pay you $xx). The rideshare companies have that ability, but refuse to share that IMPORTANT INFORMATION WITH US. Unacceptable.

Third, the drivers face an organized effort by a large population to get free rides that result in drivers being deactivated, with drivers having ZERO recourse. This practice must stop and it would be easy enough to do. Example: Driver gets reported by Pax for drinking while driving, or being under the influence. The rider JUST REPORTED A CRIME. At that point, support should inform rider that they are OBLIGATED to inform that communities Law Enforcement of the crime and have them dispatch an officer to the location of the driver for testing AND that the rider WILL BE NAMED ON THE REPORT AS THE WITNESS WITH THE RIDERS ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBER. If its true that the driver was intoxicated, then we have one less driver on the road, if found to be false, the DRIVER CAN SUE THE RIDER FOR MAKING A FALSE REPORT.

All I want is the ability to do this thing and to make wise decisions LIKE A CONTRACTOR SHOULD HAVE, without the fear of false accusations ruining my ability to generate income.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> This is correct. The strike can't be effective in one or two occasions, or even effective in it's current state.
> 
> I did not work rideshare on Wednesday, I have another business that has me out of town several times a month, so it was easy for me to simply schedule that day to travel to inspect my business.
> 
> ...


Amen brother! Quoted for truth. I highlighted my favourite parts. I couldn't have put it better myself, although I've tried...me thinks too people don't actually know what they want and working against their own interests.

There are those among us that do want to be employees, so maybe we need to split into 2 factions so we can have a consistent message.


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Zoro (Jun 24, 2015)

Highland Potato Lord. Excuse my long response but I tend to agree with you.



Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


I sympathize with those who opted to "strike" on Wednesday. Yes, everyone deserves a living wage. However, in my humble opinion, Uber was never meant to be a pathway to a career. As an uber driver with 2500 rides I've never considered myself on a career. It was simply a way to make a few extra bucks with little muss or fuss to do it. Virtually, all I had to do was get into the car and drive; no skill involved. Granted, when I started doing this almost 4 years ago it was a lot easier to make 200.00 bucks on a Saturday afternoon than it is now. And yes, Uber has taken a greater share of the money. But all of the problems can't be laid at the feet of Uber; the drivers are equally as responsible for the diminished profit.

Continually you hear uber drivers complain about being used. Well, when you allow yourself to be used then believe me, you will be. Take for instance that $500.00 uber waves in your face to make referrals and recommend new drivers. That, my friend, is a one time payout but the effects are long lasting. The more people you bring in the less you make over a longer period of time. You, under your own accord, have diminished your yearly take. How ridiculous is it to me sitting on Market Street in Philadelphia at 5:30 in the afternoon and have to wait for a half hour or more to get a request. That's because, when you look at the passenger app there's 15 additional cars sitting and waiting for the same client. I did this last night and finally gave up. If you allow yourself to be treated in a diminished manner, you will. Also, how serious will anyone potential client take you based on the condition of the vehicle your driving and the cleanliness of the inside of the vehicle and the driver him or herself. At times when I've been in the share lot at the airport I can get a cross section of the drivers in Philadelphia. For at least half of them, I personally would not accept a ride from them. The cars are deplorable.

If you can't make enough money driving for uber, quit, It's that simple. But if you think by pulling a half hearted job action where only 200 people are going to show up, think again. Uber knows, and human nature dictates that even though some of you engaged in a work stopage, 3/4 of uber's drivers were out there banging away. Uber's got you. Their IPO will go off as planned and all the major shareholders will make a bundle. If you want to do yourself a favor, stop referring your friends. That in and of itself will help to increase the profit margin. But don't bother with a work stoppage.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Until or unless the US, AUS, and other Western countries stem the tide of legal and illegal laborers, wages for unskilled and semi skilled labor will continue to stagnate. 

This is an immigration problem.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


 What we learned was that the strike was effective at getting media coverage. Nothing silly about that. What we learned is that, now that we know we can get the media attention, the next step is to learn how to Fine-tune our message. The media will be our voice to the public, we just have to figure out exactly what we want to say.

Pay no attention to OP. He's just a whiny little .......


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> "Yeah! The other day I saw an Uber driver driving his Prius down the sidewalk for half a block! You want all us Uber drivers to act alike?"


Is it the UberX driver in a Prius who does that in Seattle? In that "other" Washington, it is the Uber SUV drivers in their Escalades, Yukons and Suburbans who do that, and other interesting things.

On an unrelated note:

I like to complain more than a little about trolls, especially when obvious troll is obvious. I wonder if that means that I should stop posting to forums as I agreed to know that trolls come to internet forums and poo-poopost on them. How would I like it if I ran an internet forum and some regular poster complained to me that trolls were poo-pooposting on it?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> What we learned was that the strike was effective at getting media coverage. Nothing silly about that. What we learned is that, now that we know we can get the media attention, the next step is to learn how to Fine-tune our message. The media will be our voice to the public, we just have to figure out exactly what we want to say.
> 
> Pay no attention to OP. He's just a whiny little .......


Nah, no one cares and up in arms against Uber on social, and the media don't like repetitive news, especially ones that no one paid attention to...


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Why doesn't fuber email you a term of service form instead of waiting till your on the road and then asking you to read them on a tiny screen on the side of the Rd.A shady company does that.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Nothing yet. But the fact is, people all over get to hear us via news stories.
> 
> The UAW had to fight for years before they succeeded in organizing and gained collective bargaining. And they had to fight thugs.


You will be deactivated long before that ever happens.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

The reason why there are so many trolls here is explained in this article. Lots of uber's original employees waiting for a potential cash out when their restricted stocks can be sold. 
Trolls will continue to try to disrupt any organization and discourage dissent. The harder they try the more resilient we pound. 
Just keep this in mind as I continue to reiterate. For every point the stock drops uber's valuation decreases by $180 million. 
What will we do. Continue to chip away at investors and public perception so that Wallstreet sees uber as a flawed model full of uncertainties. Investors hate that. 
What will we accomplish. The lowest possible value at end of restricted period so those who are waiting to cash out see their value vanish. 
On IPO date they will party and bask in caviar, champagne and fill their noses with cocke and whatever any other drugs their poisonous body can sustain. But, thereafter they will see their expected bounty slowly vanish in front of their eyes. A slow death like a Chinese water torture. Drop drop drop.
Just imagine how these blood sucking leaches will suffer watching the stock price drop without being able to cash out. 
Our job is to leave as little for them to take s possible. Just watch. It's going to be an agonizing wait. 
You noticed my profile name "No Prisoners." I was given that name long before most of you even existed. I was on the other side. This is redemption by liberating millions under your predatory control. You have no idea what you learn after 40+ years in banking playing on your side.
The relentless pursuit of devaluation is what they're up against. 
Trolls the party is not over until the fat Lady sings. 


What to Watch When Uber Goes Public
The ride-hailing company had set an initial price range last month of $44 to $50 a share.CreditJeenah Moon for The New York Times
Image
The ride-hailing company had set an initial price range last month of $44 to $50 a share.CreditCreditJeenah Moon for The New York Times

By Jill Cowan

May 9, 2019

Good morning.

(Want to get California Today delivered to your inbox? Here’s the sign-up.)

On Friday, Uber plans to list its share on the New York Stock Exchange, marking a unicorn’s first foray into the public market.

The move comes at the end of a long, bumpy road. (Forgive the pun.) But it’s also the start of a new era for the company.

I asked my colleague Mike Isaac, who wrote a book about the ride-hailing company, about what he’ll be watching:

Uber has come a long way since its early days in San Francisco, circa 2009, where it began as a smartphone-based black car service tailored to the Valley elite.

A decade later, Uber has moved far beyond its luxury roots, expanding into low-cost UberX rides, lower cost car-pooling, and other far-flung categories like bikes, scooters — even flying cars. The company hopes to raise as much as $9 billion in its I.P.O., giving it much more runway to burn oodles of cash as it invests in its future.

Advertisement

But once-bullish investors have grown wary of the ride-hailing company’s debut, in part because of trade tensions with China affecting the economy and overall choppiness of the market.

It didn’t help that Lyft, Uber’s closest competitor and look-alike company, debuted on the Nasdaq only a few weeks ago and is already tanking. Both companies require mountains of cash to plunge into continuing subsidy wars; neither show any sign of letting up the practice.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> The reason why there are so many trolls here is explained in this article. Lots of uber's original employees waiting for a potential cash out when their restricted stocks can be sold.
> Trolls will continue to try to disrupt any organization and discourage dissent. The harder they try the more resilient we pound.
> Just keep this in mind as I continue to reiterate. For every point the stock drops uber's valuation decreases by $180 million.
> What will we do. Continue to chip away at investors and public perception so that Wallstreet sees uber as a flawed model full of uncertainties. Investors hate that.
> ...


I love you No Prisoners! Stop reading my mind though


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> At least people now get it that rideshare drivers aren't rich so stop with the expectation that water and mints must be in every car. If there are drivers who can afford this on a regular basis, great, but hopefully pax will slow down with the entitlement.


And this mentality gets a big middle finger from me. I am here to get the pax from point A to point B safely without damaging them, myself, or my vehicle. That is it, that is all.


----------



## Rockhound353 (Oct 29, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Did you expect to be offered a salary with benefits, or any changes to happen immediately? This is a process. It takes time for the movement to build.


You work for yourself,not Uber.This is why you get a 1099 you are SELF EMPLOYED, Ubers commitment is to supply the rides via the Uber app.all other responsibility is yours,taxes,health care is your responsibility.Too many people think they can feed a family off a ride share app. It wasn't created for that. It was created as an INCOME SUPPLEMENT Meaning you already have a job,or retired and need or want a little extra money.Too many people are using this as their only source of income.If you want a salary you need to be a employee which you are not.The people at the hubs get a salary because they are employees.You do not because you work for yourself..


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> What we learned was that the strike was effective at getting media coverage. Nothing silly about that. What we learned is that, now that we know we can get the media attention, the next step is to learn how to Fine-tune our message. The media will be our voice to the public, we just have to figure out exactly what we want to say.
> 
> Pay no attention to OP. He's just a whiny little .......


It did get media coverage. Front page of today's San Francisco Chronicle:


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

The only solution that can bring down guber and gryft to its kneel is to put a cap on the number of drivers in each cities. That will bring a fear in both companies mind to loose not only the growth factor but also loose the current market share. Fear of looseing their share value rapidly can make both companies to pay a little better to the drivers and not piss them off on a daily basis. 

Some might argue why putting a cap. Imagine any profession, for example walmart cashier, or an IT professional. If the demand is only 2,000 people and there are 20,000 available to work, what will happen? Half salary or may be even more less, not many hours, fear of loosing job at any minute.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> The only solution that can bring down guber and gryft to its kneel is to put a cap on the number of drivers in each cities. That will bring a fear in both companies mind to loose not only the growth factor but also loose the current market share. Fear of looseing their share value rapidly can make both companies to pay a little better to the drivers and not piss them off on a daily basis.
> 
> Some might argue why putting a cap. Imagine any profession, for example walmart cashier, or an IT professional. If the demand is only 2,000 people and there are 20,000 available to work, what will happen? Half salary or may be even more less, not many hours, fear of loosing job at any minute.


Only solution is to shift balance of power. Do that by targeting public and investors perception. Valuation falls uber will realign. Nothing else will work.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Did you expect to be offered a salary with benefits, or any changes to happen immediately? This is a process. It takes time for the movement to build.


A big step in that process will occur if Connecticut passes the 25% cap bill that's currently in the legislature.

If that cap passes, not only will it be a big win for the CT drivers, drivers all over the country will demand their states adopt the same thing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> At least people now get it that rideshare drivers aren't rich so stop with the expectation that water and mints must be in every car. If there are drivers who can afford this on a regular basis, great, but hopefully pax will slow down with the entitlement.


Or that we earn so much that tips aren't necessary. Or that we aren't employees (had another one of those pax yesterday). Or that we don't pay for our own gas, insurance, etc.

I drove yesterday. Not a single pax mentioned or knew about the strike. Roads were full of other drivers, no big surges, and the hardcore airport guys were in their favorite spots.

Maybe something will come from it, kinda doubt it.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

Rockhound353 said:


> You work for yourself,not Uber.This is why you get a 1099 you are SELF EMPLOYED, Ubers commitment is to supply the rides via the Uber app.all other responsibility is yours,taxes,health care is your responsibility.Too many people think they can feed a family off a ride share app. It wasn't created for that. It was created as an INCOME SUPPLEMENT Meaning you already have a job,or retired and need or want a little extra money.Too many people are using this as their only source of income.If you want a salary you need to be a employee which you are not.The people at the hubs get a salary because they are employees.You do not because you work for yourself..


And yet 80% of rides are driven by full-timers. Why do you think the unemployment rate is so low? People like me are essentially trading the value of their vehicle for cash from U/L. 
I worked as an IC back in the 20th Century, when my health care insurance premiums were 1/10th of what they are now. I like working for myself, or more to the point, I hate working for other people. But U/L is a notch above payday loans in profiting off the desperate and/or gullible.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Only solution is to shift balance of power. Do that by targeting public and investors perception. Valuation falls uber will realign. Nothing else will work.


People are bad. Put yourself or even i put myself just as a pax. Do you or me care about how much drivers make money? We will be just like any pax****. I have been preaching this low fare and all the other non sense to atleast half of my riders. What i have learn so far? I should have shut my mouth because this is not the pax issue. That's the reality. Same goes for the investors. The only way guber and gryft can come into their senses when they have a fear of loosing their business share. Cap on the number of drivers that can hurt them the most. Or atleast ban on hiring of new drivers for atleast 2 years.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> And, i dont subscribe to telling people to quit. That's a personal choice they have to make.


There's a difference between telling and suggesting. 


Ubermcbc said:


> People are bad. Put yourself or even i put myself just as a pax. Do you or me care about how much drivers make money? We will be just like any pax****. I have been preaching this low fare and all the other non sense to atleast half of my riders. What i have learn so far? I should have shut my mouth because this is not the pax issue. That's the reality. The only way guber and gryft can come into their senses when they have a fear of loosing their business share. Cap on the number of drivers that can hurt them the most. Or atleast ban on hiring of new drivers for atleast 2 years.


I've actually been tipped pretty well after clarifying to pax how this all works. It's all in the delivery. But no, the general public really doesn't care.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> There's a difference between telling and suggesting.
> 
> I've actually been tipped pretty well after clarifying to pax how this all works. It's all in the delivery. But no, the general public really doesn't care.


I know what you mean, tips goes up, but to me that's pity money which initially pax don't have any intention to pay to the drivers in the first place. Don't take it personally but to me it felt like that i am begging to the pax for extra cash. I stop doing that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> I know what you mean, tips goes up, but to me that's pity money which initially pax don't have any intention to pay to the drivers in the first place. Don't take it personally but to me it felt like that i am begging to the pax for extra cash. I stop doing that.


I'll take all the pity money I can get, gas is expensive ?

Honestly, usually they genuinely had no idea and tipped more after learning that we do not receive the full amount they paid, aren't employees, pay for our own fuel, etc.

One pax actually said that he's probably going to stop using rideshare because it's unfair to drivers - he didn't use it often to begin with. He led the conversation, $5 tip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> And, i dont subscribe to telling people to quit. That's a personal choice they have to make.


How people will react to being told to quit depends on whether or not you're on their side.

A friend of mine has been complaining about all the bullshit he's been putting up with at his office job, and I flatout told him he should get the fornicate out of there. He didn't get offended because he knows I'm on his side.

It's 180 degrees different when an uber defender says that. It's hostile because the defender is on uber's side.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I'll take all the pity money I can get, gas is expensive ?
> 
> Honestly, usually they genuinely had no idea and tipped more after learning that we do not receive the full amount they paid, aren't employees, pay for our own fuel, etc.
> 
> One pax actually said that he's probably going to stop using rideshare because it's unfair to drivers - he didn't use it often to begin with. He led the conversation, $5 tip.


Guess what? On his next ride, i was his driver. Lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> Guess what? On his next ride, i was his driver. Lol


He uses rideshare about three times a year, almost always after a flight to visit family.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jenijazz said:


> And yet 80% of rides are driven by full-timers.
> 
> Why do you think the unemployment rate is so low? People like me are essentially trading the value of their vehicle for cash from U/L.
> I worked as an IC back in the 20th Century, when my health care insurance premiums were 1/10th of what they are now. I like working for myself, or more to the point, I hate working for other people. But U/L is a notch above payday loans in profiting off the desperate and/or gullible.


Got a link?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I app requested/called 3 drivers yesterday morning and none of them knew there was a strike. If our own people don't know there was a strike we got a LOOOONNG way to go.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

As independent contractors, we probably will not effect uber in any way BUT we catch the eyes of lawmakers! That is HUGE and continued political pressure will force change in the LAWS that govern independent contractors. Right now we dont have a leg to stand on because if how the laws are set up. Lawsuits are fruitless but getting politicians to change laws is a very VIABLE option.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


You're self employed. You don't strike against your employer cause that's you? No one here supported this



UberTrent9 said:


> When did this occur, today? If not, you're incorrect about Today's strike doing anything.


You're incorrect, Newyork changed the way cabs are run due to the high volume in the city. You can't be an uber driver there like here. You must get a proper lisc and do as your to,d and sit on a waiting list for years to drive just like a cab.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Did you expect to be offered a salary with benefits, or any changes to happen immediately? This is a process. It takes time for the movement to build.


It seems highly random. How do you see this being resolved?


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

goneubering said:


> It seems highly random. How do you see this being resolved?


U/L may feel that they can no longer cut rates without significant blowback.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> They stated their rules AND THEN CIRCUMVENTED THEM. They did rob me, and everyone else. They steal tips, they force money losing trips on you, they don't payout or underpay for all kinds of things like tolls, they conduct psychological warfare (also for robbery purposes). How many examples do you need Travis?
> 
> They are not doing what they claim they are. That's where the scam is. They are just claiming things and then bribing everyone with authority to not do anything about it when the victims rightly complain. And I never agreed to be robbed, lied to or have my business interfered with.
> 
> ...


No. They don't steal tips. When I read things like this I tend to ignore any other points you're trying to make that might actually be real.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

goneubering said:


> No. They don't steal tips. When I read things like this I tend to ignore any other points you're trying to make that might actually be real.


 They absolutely do. I have caught them doing it to me more than once. As in, I saw the customer tip me in their app and then I didn't get it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> They absolutely do. I have caught them doing it to me more than once. As in, I saw the customer tip me in their app and then I didn't get it.


Highly unlikely. Uber doesn't need to steal your $2 tip.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Highly unlikely. Uber doesn't need to steal your $2 tip.


It's possibly not intentional and related to an ongoing bug I've been suffering the last couple months. The "processing" bug. I'm sure you've heard of it. It definitely happens sometimes (they don't steal them all).


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> It's possibly not intentional and related to an ongoing bug I've been suffering the last couple months. The "processing" bug. I'm sure you've heard of it. It definitely happens sometimes (they don't steal them all).


I've never heard of a processing bug but earnings processing definitely does run slowly once in a while.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Hmmm how important are people that work in the unskilled labor industry? Do you look at the walmart employee or fast worker and ask yourself does he or she make enough to live? Truth be told, an uber driver would fall within the same catagory as these people. What would you think is fair compensation for unskilled labor? Lets be brutally honest here. If uber supplied the vehicles and maintained them and paid the drivers lets say 10hr before taxes would you continue to work for them? Lets even go further, they mandate the hours you have to work and you have to accept every request or you get fired. Uber will always pay 10hr and cap your hours at part time status. How many of you guys would continue to drive???? Remember also, this is 10hr before taxes and you get paid bi weekly. Raise of hands that would continue to drive? 
If uber is not right for you, then move on. Unskilled labor deserves unskilled labor pay. No one forces you to drive 70 to 80hrs a week. Live within your means, maybe thats the problem.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I've never heard of a processing bug but earnings processing definitely does run slowly once in a while.


The ones that are just slow are not an issue, they clear up after a few hours. On top of that though, I also suffered 2 different processing bugs.

The first one involves random trips just processing forever. This went on for a month but they fixed it recently.

The second one involves the most recent trip processing until you complete the next trip. It never stops processing until you complete another trip. This one is still ongoing and it's been quite a while.

There are some threads about it but it doesn't seem very widespread, which is probably why they're taking their sweet time.

At the end of the day your tips still end up in their hands and they never give it back. I wouldn't be surprised if they cycle the bugs back in after noticing the increase in income lol.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

goneubering said:


> No. They don't steal tips. When I read things like this I tend to ignore any other points you're trying to make that might actually be real.


They don't do any of this. Maybe you should get a job with benefits. Uber is self employment



UberAdrian said:


> They absolutely do. I have caught them doing it to me more than once. As in, I saw the customer tip me in their app and then I didn't get it.


Uber has never stole a tip. They would have been out of business along time ago if they wanted to steal tips. The app is all computerized. There are no little men in there taking tips



OGT said:


> Hmmm how important are people that work in the unskilled labor industry? Do you look at the walmart employee or fast worker and ask yourself does he or she make enough to live? Truth be told, an uber driver would fall within the same catagory as these people. What would you think is fair compensation for unskilled labor? Lets be brutally honest here. If uber supplied the vehicles and maintained them and paid the drivers lets say 10hr before taxes would you continue to work for them? Lets even go further, they mandate the hours you have to work and you have to accept every request or you get fired. Uber will always pay 10hr and cap your hours at part time status. How many of you guys would continue to drive???? Remember also, this is 10hr before taxes and you get paid bi weekly. Raise of hands that would continue to drive?
> If uber is not right for you, then move on. Unskilled labor deserves unskilled labor pay. No one forces you to drive 70 to 80hrs a week. Live within your means, maybe thats the problem.


No uber falls in the your not employed category. You work for yourself and they supply customers. With the people on Facebook claiming to make over 200,000.00 a year and 100,000.00 after expenses. Then truely they can handle being self employed and know how to make the most of it



Benjamin M said:


> There's a difference between telling and suggesting.
> 
> I've actually been tipped pretty well after clarifying to pax how this all works. It's all in the delivery. But no, the general public really doesn't care.





Benjamin M said:


> There's a difference between telling and suggesting.
> 
> I've actually been tipped pretty well after clarifying to pax how this all works. It's all in the delivery. But no, the general public really doesn't care.


Why ban drivers? They need drivers so pasangers don't have to wait. As a rider and driver , I appreciate fast service


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

> Uber has never stole a tip. They would have been out of business along time ago if they wanted to steal tips. The app is all computerized. There are no little men in there taking tips


And you think it's impossible for software to do it all on it's own, either because it was programmed that way intentionally or as a result of a bug?

And you know everything Uber does to every other driver?

And if they do steal your tips, it would be super easy to know about and prove right?

Where did you do your wizard training? I want to be omniscient too!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Why ban drivers? They need drivers so pasangers don't have to wait. As a rider and driver , I appreciate fast service


Ban drivers?!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

NotanEmployee said:


> As independent contractors, we probably will not effect uber in any way BUT we catch the eyes of lawmakers! That is HUGE and continued political pressure will force change in the LAWS that govern independent contractors. Right now we dont have a leg to stand on because if how the laws are set up. Lawsuits are fruitless but getting politicians to change laws is a very VIABLE option.


Another reason we need an association. Lobby lawmakers


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> What is there to try though? Uber makes the rules, you take it or you leave it. Thats it. They are the creator, they get to dicate how the ship is steered.


Apparently not any more. There is no uber without the drivers....The reason they are losing money, so to speak, is because they are expanding too fast, spending too much on lawsuits and hoping to find that unicorn that will bring in some cash. All at the drivers expense! *The higher ups don't take a cut in pay do they??? *

Just because you "create" something doesn't mean you can run over people to in the process.



AveragePerson said:


> Explain how is hurting Uber IPO (it's valuation and ability to raise capital) translates into better driver pay and working conditions?
> If the public gives no tear about child labor that goes in to gathering cobalt for smartphone production, why would they care about drivers feelings?


*Because this is the U.S.A. You don't see our kids doing any of that. And yes that is terrible what happens in other countries.*




UberTrent9 said:


> But they're a UNION, we ARE NOT! Big difference
> 
> 
> Or, You can simply QUIT and not deal with it, pretty simple right?


Hey kid....just go with the flow



AveragePerson said:


> Fight for what? Uber was never yours, it was someone else's creation. You were allowed to participate on a voluntary basis. what right do you have to force your view on the company.
> 
> Imagine being invited to a party and doesn't like the party rules and instead of leaving the party, you make a big fuss want to fight the host on the rules...


This ain't no party son.

*Dam, only got thru the 1st page......Some of you people need a good history lesson...*


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> At least people now get it that rideshare drivers aren't rich so stop with the expectation that water and mints must be in every car. If there are drivers who can afford this on a regular basis, great, but hopefully pax will slow down with the entitlement.


Part of the problem is drivers who brag about how much they make in order to seem more affluent.

I had a pax who told me a DC uber driver recently told him he makes 90K a year. I think he was bragging to look better to that passenger.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Part of the problem is drivers who brag about how much they make in order to seem more affluent.
> 
> I had a pax who told me a DC uber driver recently told him he makes 90K a year. I think he was bragging to look better to that passenger.


In Seattle, I had to stop going to the Ant Hill ( airport lot) to use the restroom because every single time I went I got approached by several of these braggadocious Ants who told me that they made between 90K and 120K just driving the airport exclusively. They say soon as they get a ride into the city (13 miles away) and drop off their pax, they shut off their app deadhead back to the lot to sit and wait for another fare. Prius' ... Not XL, not Select, not Black.

Right here.....90K and up folks. :wink:










Better hurry up and get to Seattle Washington and hit that SeaTac Airport Ant hill. A near 6 figure salary is waiting for you....-o:


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Your rights are with the state, not a private company. They did not rub you, they stated their requirements and rules. It's up to you whether to participate.
> 
> So tell me, do you show up to other people's parties and constantly whine and challenge their rules/requirements when they send you a invite with the rules written beforehand?


This ain't no party kid!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Part of the problem is drivers who brag about how much they make in order to seem more affluent.
> 
> I had a pax who told me a DC uber driver recently told him he makes 90K a year. I think he was bragging to look better to that passenger.


I think that's a recruiting strategy.



Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, I had to stop going to the Ant Hill ( airport lot) to use the restroom because every single time I went I got approached by several of these braggadocious Ants who told me that they made between 90K and 120K just driving the airport exclusively. They say soon as they get a ride into the city (13 miles away) and drop off their pax, they shut off their app deadhead back to the lot to sit and wait for another fare. Prius' BTW. Not XL, not Select, not Black.
> 
> Right here.....90K and up folks. :wink:
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SatMan said:


> This ain't no party kid!


It's just an analogy, old guy.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> It seems highly random. How do you see this being resolved?


Not sure how uber will react yet. But i see some political chatter in the camp of the incoming chicago mayor.



Nats121 said:


> How people will react to being told to quit depends on whether or not you're on their side.
> 
> A friend of mine has been complaining about all the bullshit he's been putting up with at his office job, and I flatout told him he should get the fornicate out of there. He didn't get offended because he knows I'm on his side.
> 
> It's 180 degrees different when an uber defender says that. It's hostile because the defender is on uber's side.


You are right. My statement was focused on the posts here that come off as bullying someone.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Not sure how uber will react yet. But i see some political chatter in the camp of the incoming chicago mayor.
> 
> 
> You are right. My statement was focused on the posts here that come off as bullying someone.


It's going to be a long slow battle if it has to be done city by city.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

It is. But we went from relative obscurity to international news in a year. I am encouraged.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I've never heard of a processing bug but earnings processing definitely does run slowly once in a while.





Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Uber has never stole a tip. They would have been out of business along time ago if they wanted to steal tips. The app is all computerized. There are no little men in there taking tips


So you are saying that you have NEVER experienced a glitch / error like a missing ride, for example, where you were never credited?
And you had to call or email and wait for support to check your history and had to manually add the ride and earnings to your account?
And that same glitch / error / thievery / whatever, could NEVER happen to tips, where you would likely never know?
Consider yourself lucky, since yes, it has happened to me several times


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

goneubering said:


> It's going to be a long slow battle if it has to be done city by city.


Yes, that's how wars are fought. Long, slow and city by city.

America rebelled because the King taxed them too hard. Too bad they don't teach history in a computer science degree or they could have seen this coming from a mile away!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Yes, that's how wars are fought. Long, slow and city by city.
> 
> America rebelled because the King taxed them too hard. Too bad they don't teach history in a computer science degree or they could have seen this coming from a mile away!


The sad thing is it wasn't necessary to create an adversarial relationship.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

goneubering said:


> The sad thing is it wasn't necessary to create an adversarial relationship.


I agree! It's a damn shame they went ahead and did it anyway. A damn shame. Make rideshare great again!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Riders that depends on it gets gouged on price and leaves dissatisfied


There no constitutional right to cheap rides. How did man get from Point A to B in the millenia before the advent of Uber?



AveragePerson said:


> Explain how is hurting Uber IPO (it's valuation and ability to raise capital) translates into better driver pay and working conditions?


It might not but it feels great.

I started in early 2016 after the pay cuts. When I first started it was a simple 75%/25% split of what the rider paid. I was happy because I felt decently compensated for what I was doing. It was worthwhile for my effort.

Then came cuts, Charlotte Surge and rate rebalancing. Every time it was changed at the end of a virtual gun. Take it or leave it. It was insulting and infuriating. I adapted my strategies but am doing WAAAAAY less than before.

I am actively rooting for both Uber/Lyft to fail spectacularly. While Dara, Logan and Zimmer aren't going to be Wal-Mart greeters if Uber/Lyft go out of business, I can fervently hope that their plans to get billions by ****ing drivers collapses like the house of cards both companies are.



goneubering said:


> The sad thing is it wasn't necessary to create an adversarial relationship.


Agreed.

If there was a CEO with a win/win philosophy (Richard Branson would be ideal) this industry could be great for all sides.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So you are saying that you have NEVER experienced a glitch / error like a missing ride, for example, where you were never credited?
> And you had to call or email and wait for support to check your history and had to manually add the ride and earnings to your account?
> And that same glitch / error / thievery / whatever, could NEVER happen to tips, where you would likely never know?
> Consider yourself lucky, since yes, it has happened to me several times


 I think it's a deliberate glitch. That, or some people don't update their Uber app often enough. And I'm talking about the riders. Twice in one night! The gauge showed me he was going to give me a two dollar tip. I saw him hit the tip button and whatever else he needed to do. He pause for a second and said what happened. Then he said oh there it is. Never showed up on my side. Support has yet to respond to my message. OK, so I was talking to my next Rider I told him what had just happened. He said sorry to hear about it but I'm going to tip you anyways. Same thing happened to him. It didn't go through. But at least the sky was kind enough To do it again. This time I went through. So, I'll let you guys figure it out!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SatMan said:


> I think it's a deliberate glitch. That, or some people don't update their Uber app often enough. And I'm talking about the riders. Twice in one night! The gauge showed me he was going to give me a two dollar tip. I saw him hit the tip button and whatever else he needed to do. He pause for a second and said what happened. Then he said oh there it is. Never showed up on my side. Support has yet to respond to my message. OK, so I was talking to my next Rider I told him what had just happened. He said sorry to hear about it but I'm going to tip you anyways. Same thing happened to him. It didn't go through. But at least the sky was kind enough To do it again. This time I went through. So, I'll let you guys figure it out!


Uber's software is glitchy. That much I can agree with.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> It's just an analogy, old guy.


Guess what, so is mine! You really need to chill out!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

SatMan said:


> I think it's a deliberate glitch. That, or some people don't update their Uber app often enough. And I'm talking about the riders. Twice in one night! The gauge showed me he was going to give me a two dollar tip. I saw him hit the tip button and whatever else he needed to do. He pause for a second and said what happened. Then he said oh there it is. Never showed up on my side. Support has yet to respond to my message. OK, so I was talking to my next Rider I told him what had just happened. He said sorry to hear about it but I'm going to tip you anyways. Same thing happened to him. It didn't go through. But at least the sky was kind enough To do it again. This time I went through. So, I'll let you guys figure it out!


It's been figured out. They are stealing tips lol. There's still the chance it's not with intent and just the result of random bugs but knowing them, it's probably with intent! Anyone that thinks it's not happening is a troll or just ignorant.

Let's approach from a different angle - we all agree the apps are glitchy af, does it not stand to reason then that some of these glitches would hit tips like they hit everything else? Intent or not the tips are ending up in their bank accounts, permanently.

Who cares though, this isn't worth talking about it was just a minor bullet point. We have bigger fish to fry, like how they constantly steal our time and other resources by manipulating us with their superweapon (the app).


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> It's been figured out. They are stealing tips lol. There's still the chance it's not with intent and just the result of random bugs but knowing them, it's probably with intent! Anyone that thinks it's not happening is a troll or just ignorant.
> 
> Let's approach from a different angle - we all agree the apps are glitchy af, does it not stand to reason then that some of these glitches would hit tips like they hit everything else? Intent or not the tips are ending up in their bank accounts, permanently.
> 
> Who cares though, this isn't worth talking about it was just a minor bullet point. We have bigger fish to fry, like how they constantly steal our time and other resources by manipulating us with their superweapon (the app).


 Well at least I have it on dash cam. I can prove it.


----------



## Salvi (May 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> This movement led to changes in new york already... cap on drivers and minimum hourly earnings.
> 
> Tell me, how is the nay-saying helping?


What's up. From nyc. Just throwing in my 2 cents here. The cap...its too late too saturated for a cap to make that much of a difference but atleast we know it cant get any worse. Lol

And to clarify the 17/he min. That's only counting pax time. You dont just sit in your car parked for an hour and expect $17 to show up.

But I agree the strike thing will take time...alot of time and effort to gain momentum and last Wednesday was a start


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

NY Times "Why You Should Root for the Uber I.P.O. to Fail"
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/opinion/uber-ipo.html


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> NY Times "Why You Should Root for the Uber I.P.O. to Fail"
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/09/opinion/uber-ipo.html


Yes but also because I'm going to buy a bunch of puts and I'll make so much money!


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Did you expect to be offered a salary with benefits, or any changes to happen immediately? This is a process. It takes time for the movement to build.


I think everyone should post on their Facebook, Instagram, etc. recommending against buying the Uber stock. We don't have to necessarily make it too personal about our own uber driver plight. Just simply state you believe it may not be a profitable model, the company faces multiple (and increasing #) of lawsuits, rider & driver safety issues, employment law concerns, etc. I think if 50,000 uber drivers are making 'no buy' recommendations on a stock, its going to get shared and reach a lot of people and make more waves/news.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A good beginning! After the IPO maybe pressure on High Visibility Shareholders to Divest. Those who honored the Strike will be remembered as those who Struck the first blow.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Strikes do make a difference sometimes. 

I would create my own ride sharing company if I could but I am not rich so. Give drivers at least 50% and up to 70% of the pay on busy times. 

Not even a driver and care.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Yes, that's how wars are fought. Long, slow and city by city.
> 
> America rebelled because the King taxed them too hard. Too bad they don't teach history in a computer science degree or they could have seen this coming from a mile away!


If this movement builds enough momentum, and a template is created by CT, the change will be rapid.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I was yelling at the sky the other day to stop rainning and the rain soon stopped. I must of caused it. I think i'll scream at the sky again the next time it rains to stop the rain again!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I like the smile and the driver!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

got a p said:


>


 Hope they had extra underwear in their bags.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Lets strike again! And again and again!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

oops i thought this was the thread about automated vehicles...umm, enjoy the gifs


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


I think this was just a practice run. Word was not spread adequately. Next time we need to make sure that nearly every driver knows about it. That includes a worldwide effort to pass out flyers at staging lots and things like this. Then we need in place activities to document and dissuade "scabs". Do this and 80% strike participation is very much a possibility.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

What we need is to hand out something like this to fellow drivers who know nothing of Uberpeople.net

View attachment 319238


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> At least people now get it that rideshare drivers aren't rich so stop with the expectation that water and mints must be in every car. If there are drivers who can afford this on a regular basis, great, but hopefully pax will slow down with the entitlement.


Did the water thing, first two nights, when I started Lyft, four years ago. This was at the direction of the recruiter who bought me in.

Stopped providing this, immediately, as I saw little to no benefit whatsoever. Matter of fact, can't believe Lyft would, actually, pay someone to waste our time and energy.

Drove Lyft 10 ten days before switching to Uber as my primary rideshare app. Unless you're driving Black Car Service it's not only not worth it, it looks rather goofy.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I do the water thing. Especially when all she’s wearing is a t-shirt. 

Oh wait!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Did the water thing, first two nights, when I started Lyft, four years ago. This was at the direction of the recruiter who bought me in.
> 
> Stopped providing this, immediately, as I saw little to no benefit whatsoever. Matter of fact, can't believe Lyft would, actually, pay someone to waste our time and energy.
> 
> Drove Lyft 10 ten days before switching to Uber as my primary rideshare app. Unless you're driving Black Car Service it's not only not worth it, it looks rather goofy.


I did the same thing as well. I was brought into Uber by a former coworker of mine who gave me his referral code. This was back in the summer of 2016. He was making $1300. a week part time so I thought "Why not?" He also strongly encouraged me to offer water, mints, candy, gum.....

I tried supplying amenities for 2 weeks before deciding that my pax were going to have to do without food or drinks for the insufferable amount of time they were going to be in my vehicle. I got tired of picking up and discarding half full water bottles that I kept finding tucked into every orifice of my vehicle. The final straw was when I was on my knees in a parking lot next to my open back door, trying to remove the half sucked and discarded Jolly Rancher candy that had melted into my carpet on that fine 95 degree day.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


Striking only works when 100% of the workforce supporta the strike.

In our case.. Maybe 5% supported it.
Clearly.. In new york.. Very few of the actual uber drivers actually went to the strike

Had drivers from surronding states showed up to show support it would have made a bigger impact.

500-1000 uber drivers show up to strike... Thats a better headline than...

30 uber drivers... It failed cause... There was not enough of us supporting it.





AveragePerson said:


> Lets look from the other lens...
> 
> Cap on drivers? Artifical scarcity is great, hope your one of the lucky ones given the pass to drive and not one of the ones denied because of the cap. Guess we'll have to say tough luck to those that didn't get to work even though they want to... what's that? You have bills to pay? Too bad.
> 
> Artifical price floor. Nice, inflating something beyond it's market value. Ridership takes a nosedive, more time to wonder the street aimlessly. Riders that depends on it gets gouged on price and leaves dissatisfied.


...putting a cap /limit on new hires is done in every bussiness model ever.

Bills to pay? Go find a job. Cant work for uber? Keep searching..

Cant work at walmart cause they capped there cashiers and stockerd cause.. They have enough? Ya.. It means you keep looking bra.
Or.. Go ahead and work with uber and cause lower pay to everyone so including yourself...at the end of the month you still wont be able to pay your bills..cause.. Gotta buy gas for da car...and now other drivers are suffering with you too...cause you cant search for a job...


UberBeemer said:


> Feel free to disagree. But i think that it is too soon to prove that. If you chose not to see what's before your eyes in terms of the attention it generated, thats on you.


The changes he refers to...

Cap on drivers...ect.. Happened several months ago.. Long BEFORE the strike. Therefore the strike has no bearing on the changes that have already happened in N.Y.

Please do your research before you make up fact fakes and ideas. That what trump does and that why all hate him and love him cause hes so funny at the same time.



ng4ever said:


> Strikes do make a difference sometimes.
> 
> I would create my own ride sharing company if I could but I am not rich so. Give drivers at least 50% and up to 70% of the pay on busy times.
> 
> Not even a driver and care.


Or... Just add a flat fee to every ride which os charged automatically to the pax when ordered. Driver keeps 100% of drivetime pay. Makes more sense since you can offer cheaper rides than most rideshare apps. But.. Driver is still earning better pay.

And your getting 5 bucks from ever transacatio. Which when tallied up becomes a large amount of steady easy pay for any company to pay there employees to maintain the app/system


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> What is there to try though? Uber makes the rules, you take it or you leave it. Thats it. They are the creator, they get to dicate how the ship is steered.
> 
> Point is, imagine a world without Uber, you'll have to do something else. Because of Uber, there's an additional option for you to make money. If your not happy with that option just pretend Uber doesn't exist and your back at square one, instead of trying to sabotage someone else's creation just because you personally can't financially take advantage of it.


This is a very naive series of statements which harbor no concern for the general purpose of economy or betterment of the human race.

I'll try to be brief.

Uber is bad for the value of human labor

When human labors value is undermined, slavery is acceptable.

Slavery is bad.

Hope that helped.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

I'll answer you but please pass this on.


Reload your weapon. This fight just getting started. Only won first battle but a big one. Huge. Uber was horribly embarrassed today just I predicted here many times.


Focus on perception. Must start a campaign for transparency. Rider receipts must include full disclosure. Miles, time, amount paid to drivers and how much uber keeps. Uber's price gouging riders on backs of drivers. Has to stop. 


My team sent hundreds of messages to members of Congress asking for federal investigation, because is intrastate. Bernie Sanders replied saying "interesting." He needs the attention and looking for recognition from millions of drivers. That's how I sold him on supporting the strike. Same with Ocasio Cortez and Pocahontas. They all responded affirmatively. 

I want this at Federal level, not local. We're going into a presidential election and liberals are desperate. Learn to use leverage. Millions of drivers represent huge votes. Doesn't matter if it's true. Just know how to use it appropriately.


When trying to get attention from politicians you have to be able to sell what they want most. Done it many times. 


When Uber surges riders and does not distribute surge to drivers equitably is evident not issue of supply and demand. 

Drivers must start educating riders to raise their voices. 

Believe me, riders will follow through, because it hurts their pockets. 


It will take time but this will be a major headache for uber lyft. Believe me uber's an easier target because of its history and the biggest fish. Liberals will love to be seen as the saviors of the people. 


Watch them go into damage control when this gets out. 


Now pass this on.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> I'll answer you but please pass this on.
> 
> Reload your weapon. This fight just getting started. Only won first battle but a big one. Huge. Uber was horribly embarrassed today just I predicted here many times.
> 
> ...


FREE MARKET CAPITALISM!!!

SOCIALISM IS PURE EVIL!!!!

??????


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Striking only works when 100% of the workforce supporta the strike.
> 
> In our case.. Maybe 5% supported it.
> Clearly.. In new york.. Very few of the actual uber drivers actually went to the strike
> ...


your describing an employee, your not an employee. Uber is a platform. You get the flexibility. Imagine fiverr,amazon,ebay capping sellers.



Thepeoplewearent said:


> This is a very naive series of statements which harbor no concern for the general purpose of economy or betterment of the human race.
> 
> I'll try to be brief.
> 
> ...


Quite the opposite. Uber contribute GOOD value to labor.Why? Because it is completely on a voluntary basis. None force you to be a Uber drivers (which is what slavery is btw, so No, its not slavery). It must provide value for anyone to do it. With so many options out there for you to choose from, you chose to spend your time doing Uber rides, if it does not provide good value why do it?


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> your describing an employee, your not an employee. Uber is a platform. You get the flexibility. Imagine fiverr,amazon,ebay capping sellers.
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite. Uber contribute GOOD value to labor.Why? Because it is completely on a voluntary basis. None force you to be a Uber drivers (which is what slavery is btw, so No, its not slavery). It must provide value for anyone to do it. With so many options out there for you to choose from, you chose to spend your time doing Uber rides, if it does not provide good value why do it?


Oh yeah that a solid argument. No fallacies there. Have fun with that.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


Nope, it worked. News media (caught it on NPR and NYT) picked it up and interviews with drivers were compelling. The publicity was worth the strike. Several riders and friends have told me they had been unaware of the extent to which Uber abuses drivers.

I don't believe any of us expected changes overnight. It's going to take time if it happens at all. And it probably won't. But I thoroughly enjoyed the bad press. So, to me, it worked.

Margaret Meade - "Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world; indeed, it's the only thing that ever has."

We're not looking to change the world, just our little bitty piece of it. Doing nothing simply guarantees no change at all.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Featured thread! :biggrin:


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Cap on drivers...ect.. Happened several months ago.. Long BEFORE the strike.


So, do you dispute that previous organizational efforts and resulting lawsuits brought those changes?



AveragePerson said:


> your describing an employee, your not an employee. Uber is a platform. You get the flexibility. Imagine fiverr,amazon,ebay capping sellers.


Comparing apples to oranges.

The status of independent contractor is claimed, but the true nature of their effort to manipulate the workforce is actually contrary to the concept, and more inline with employee status. If we were truly independent contractors, they would not be able to exert influence over where to drive with heat maps and power zones. They would have to offer all details of each trip up front, including what the value of the trip is. They also would not be nagging about acceptance rates.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

It is amazing how many drivers don't understand. It took taxi decades globally to gain what they had. You are not going to be able to do it in time before automation. Furthermore, taxis are actually profitable. They make money on every ride. Rideshare doesn't. At least with Uber and Lyft it doesn't. They make money from investment into research. Trying to copy what taxi did 100 years ago is a guaranteed faliure.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Oh yeah that a solid argument. No fallacies there. Have fun with that.


"Oh yeah that"?


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> It is amazing how many drivers don't understand. It took taxi decades globally to gain what they had. You are not going to be able to do it in time before automation. Furthermore, taxis are actually profitable. They make money on every ride. Rideshare doesn't. At least with Uber and Lyft it doesn't. They make money from investment into research. Trying to copy what taxi did 100 years ago is a guaranteed faliure.


If you seriously believe in automation you are flat out dumb.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


Work Stoppage*
Well sorta...


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> If you seriously believe in automation you are flat out dumb.


I believe it will happen. Usually automation will eliminate a certain portion of jobs in an industry and a certain percentage will remain. What makes taxi industry interesting is two things. First, unlike other industries have experienced automation and have adjusted for it, taxi driving has never been automated. That means when it happens it will be a major change. Secondly, all reports, with the exception of Uber:roflmao:, are predicting that metro taxi and rideshare, the human driving element will be replaced 100%. Not 50%. Not 70%. Not 90%. 100%. Automation is getting to the point that basic personal sedans can drive in a metro core and have someone hops in at a curb and then stop at another curb 5 miles away and that person hops out. If you don't believe in automation you are delusional.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> I believe it will happen. Usually automation will eliminate a certain portion of jobs in an industry and a certain percentage will remain. What makes taxi industry interesting is two things. First, unlike other indhthat have experienced automation and have adjusted for it, taxi driving has never been automated. That means when it happens it will be a major change. Secondly, all reports, with the exception of Uber:roflmao:, are predicting that metro taxi and rideshare, the human driving element will be replaced 100%. Not 50%. Not 70%. Not 90%. 100%. Automation is getting to the point that basic personal sedans can drive in a metro core and have someone hops in at a curb and then stop at another curb 5 miles away and that person hops out. If you don't believe in automation you are delusional.


Right. Because the Challenger never happened and uber hasn't killed anyone.

I know that software and hardware will be developed. Then paired. Then humans will die. And they'll be abolished because humans are stupid. Like you.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> Right. Because the Challenger never happened and uber hasn't killed anyone.
> 
> I know that software and hardware will be developed. Then paired. Then humans will die. And they'll be abolished because humans are stupid. Like you.


Maybe you will be the next lucky one to win the Uber lottery and get hit by one as well.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


Not the truth. Strike accomplish more than any before! Inform yourself!



Highland Potato Lord said:


> I expected nothing to happen. Which is what happened, nothing. Uber already destroyed all the benefits that taxi driving had. I don't expect Uber drivers to be able to redo what they did over 100 years in just 20 years before automation.


Automation is not coming in your life time, so no need to worry!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> What is there to try though? Uber makes the rules, you take it or you leave it. Thats it. They are the creator, they get to dicate how the ship is steered.


One of they key concepts of labor organization is that if workers just submit, adopting a defeatist attitude, your statement remains true. But since they insist on shouldering us with the heavy lifting as independent contractors, there is opportunity to do two things. First, fight for a change in that distiction, and either admit we are employees, or, truly allow the types of conditions that truly make us IC's.

If you are shopping for a carpenter, for example, you probably wouldn't have a lot of takers if you said you wanted to pay $100 to do a $500 job. You would say, here is the job, and ask how much they would charge to do it.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Polomarko said:


> Not the truth. Strike accomplish more than any before! Inform yourself!
> 
> 
> Automation is not coming in your life time, so no need to worry!


Last strike got media coverage. This strike for media coverage. How did it accomcmore? Automation for taxis is 20 to 30 years. So unless you are planning to go out in the next two to three decades you will see it.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> What is there to try though? Uber makes the rules, you take it or you leave it. Thats it. They are the creator, they get to dicate how the ship is steered.
> 
> Point is, imagine a world without Uber, you'll have to do something else. Because of Uber, there's an additional option for you to make money. If your not happy with that option just pretend Uber doesn't exist and your back at square one, instead of trying to sabotage someone else's creation just because you personally can't financially take advantage of it.


Uber is a scam. They not make the rules Uber and Lyft must obey Rule of Law Very soon will be regulation.



AveragePerson said:


> What is there to try though? Uber makes the rules, you take it or you leave it. Thats it. They are the creator, they get to dicate how the ship is steered.
> 
> Point is, imagine a world without Uber, you'll have to do something else. Because of Uber, there's an additional option for you to make money. If your not happy with that option just pretend Uber doesn't exist and your back at square one, instead of trying to sabotage someone else's creation just because you personally can't financially take advantage of it.


Uber is a scam. They not make the rules Uber and Lyft must obey Rule of Law. They are not regulated yet but will be soon.

In last four years this strike for first time effected politician. They received clear massage that they must get involved
Because Uber and Lyft do not follow existing legislative rules. They get into transportation market promoting total anarchy. They MUST be regulated as any other industry. Uber cannot make rules. Al Capone was American gangster and business man who made the rules!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I was brought into Uber by a former coworker of mine who gave me his referral code.


I remember those. Used to hand out business cards with mine on them, and a list of rates. I must have collected at least $10 dollars in referral fees... lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> *Doesn't matter if it's true.
> 
> *


Clearly the truth is a stranger to you.

#zerocredibility


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I remember those. Used to hand out business cards with mine on them, and a list of rates. I must have collected at least $10 dollars in referral fees... lol


Yep, I admit it....when I was a green ant, I too was guilty of over oversaturating my local market all for a measly $300 per new driver.

It took me about 2 months of handing out my referral code to anyone who showed the slightest bit of interest before I took a moment to step back and look around....

"Wait a minute......if I bring in more drivers, then instead of just 3 Ants sitting in this hot spot with me today, tomorrow there could be double that........

Heeeeeeeeeeey! "


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I only recruited two. One made it to the bonus. The other got into a fender bender his first week and quit...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> This is the first coherent thing you've said in this thread but you failed big league on the highlighted portion.
> 
> The ones who can give the best price, *while covering all of their costs* (at least) win. Uber is robbing drivers, passengers and investors to fuel their massive losses so they can sell the service below market value. That kind of thing doesn't last forever, and after Uber implodes under that logic no other players will do the same thing because no investor will fund that anymore. There will be a period of new players, some of them will suck and fizzle out and the rest will consolidate.
> 
> ...


If i recall correctly, 40% of their expenses is research and marketing. Both of which can be wind down at anytime to show a profit. They spend more then the typical company in this department intentionally to drive growth. They dont hide that fact.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I was yelling at the sky the other day to stop rainning and the rain soon stopped. I must of caused it. I think i'll scream at the sky again the next time it rains to stop the rain again!


So Uber is like rain?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

SatMan said:


> What we need is to hand out something like this to fellow drivers who know nothing of Uberpeople.net


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I think this was just a practice run. Word was not spread adequately. Next time we need to make sure that nearly every driver knows about it. That includes a worldwide effort to pass out flyers at staging lots and things like this. Then we need in place activities to document and dissuade "scabs". Do this and 80% strike participation is very much a possibility.


Yes. I think the airport lots are the best place to organize. The biggest problem as I see it, is selecting a body of reps and a leader. All we have now is various people saying what we should do and what we should demand. We need CONSENSUS! And we need to organize to get that. Enough of these self elected people who nobody knows.

Drivers can be replaced, but so can ride-share companies. Now that's a free market. The drivers are the industry. Uber and Lyft are just our service providers. They are expendable. And they will be driven out of the market if they don't meet the needs of the drivers. But we can't define those needs unless we organize. We need an association.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Uber people.net seems like a good start...


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

AveragePerson you score 0 on this debate.


----------



## Rosie123 (Jul 11, 2018)

For this to work, people ACTUALLY HAVE TO STRIKE!!!


----------



## Eskimo G (May 7, 2019)

Rosie123 said:


> For this to work, people ACTUALLY HAVE TO STRIKE!!!


Won't happen. Not worth it and pointless.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Why does turning the app off for a day & some drivers gathering publically with signs piss some people off so much. I don't have much faith in any positige outcome from it. I was sincerely agnostic. But happy to turn the app off in solidarity with those who do believe. 

& even if I decided to work anyways, I wouldn't be all pissed off about the strike, like the droves of weirdos on the forum pissed off about it. Can anyone explain this strange phenomenon to me? 

Why are they so upset, but not upset about other, more extremely pointless nonsense, that goes on every day all over the place, especially in the public & entertainment arena?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


Glad that you weren't around in the 1880s when unions formed in the states. ??‍♂


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

all a union means is a collective voice of the drivers interests for negotiations.

bc we have not yet had one. and after these last pay cuts we definitely need one.

although if that doesn't work NY showed us government can be the union as well.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


Sure it does work. Uber is very vulnerable because of huge losses that continue to mount. Anything that disrupts or produces any worry at all will hurt Uber. I'm proud of everyone who took part in the strike. We deserve much much better. Do you honestly think Uber and Lyft really wanted to go public? They didn't have much choice their money was running out.


----------



## NITWITone (Jul 18, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Nothing yet. But the fact is, people all over get to hear us via news stories.
> 
> The UAW had to fight for years before they succeeded in organizing and gained collective bargaining. And they had to fight thugs that beat and shot protesters.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.hi...d-signs-first-contract-with-autoworkers-union


First of all, Ladies and Gents, we are not in a union, first and foremost, if we were we be paying for union dues and have a shop rep to go on strike with, but based on the so called strike we had we are independent contractors(not union)not hourly employee, you get to be your own boss secondly if you want to health,vac leave and so everything; Then you can worked for someone else, go back to a real job, be an hourly employee all, I'm saying


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Triangle coatwaist Fire. They had the choice to quit? Those who do not learn from History are condemned to relive the mistakes of the past.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

treesweets dancer said:


> Why does turning the app off for a day & some drivers gathering publically with signs piss some people off so much. I don't have much faith in any positige outcome from it. I was sincerely agnostic. But happy to turn the app off in solidarity with those who do believe.
> 
> & even if I decided to work anyways, I wouldn't be all pissed off about the strike, like the droves of weirdos on the forum pissed off about it. Can anyone explain this strange phenomenon to me?
> 
> Why are they so upset, but not upset about other, more extremely pointless nonsense, that goes on every day all over the place, especially in the public & entertainment arena?


Many of these people are drivers who are fortunate to work in an area that is profitable and not oversaturated and make a pretty good living. They can care less about what goes on outside of that jurisdiction because it does not effect then. Also many of them are not able to maintain employment without being fired every two weeks and this is the only thing that works for them. When you threaten the existence of Uber and the only dignity they have of looking in the mirror and telling themselves they are their own boss, they will come after you with the wrath of GOD.


----------



## donny donowitz (Feb 12, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Nothing yet. But the fact is, people all over get to hear us via news stories.
> 
> The UAW had to fight for years before they succeeded in organizing and gained collective bargaining. And they had to fight thugs that beat and shot protesters.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.hi...d-signs-first-contract-with-autoworkers-union


Sorry to burst your bubble, but it will never happen. As soon as a court or a legislature orders Uber drivers are employees, and Uber is an employer, the Rideshare scheme is over.
If Uber was ordered to pay benefits salaries Etc to its drivers it would go bankrupt. Uber would suddenly have more employees than Walmart. Additionally, this whole autonomous vehicle business is also a scheme. It is more expensive to operate autonomous vehicles then to have vehicles with drivers.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

donny donowitz said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but it will never happen. As soon as a court or a legislature orders Uber drivers are employees, and Uber is an employer, the Rideshare scheme is over.
> If Uber was ordered to pay benefits salaries Etc to its drivers it would go bankrupt. Uber would suddenly have more employees than Walmart. Additionally, this whole autonomous vehicle business is also a scheme. It is more expensive to operate autonomous vehicles then to have vehicles with drivers.


I dont think the strike was intended to press for employee status. Personally, i would prefer IC status, but with the true conditions of an IC. The problem i have with the current model is the manipulative nature. Contractors shouldn't have to guess whether a trip will be worth the trouble, shouldn't be denied information about the customer or destination. And should not be penalized for turning down a trip that would be a loss to them.


----------



## donny donowitz (Feb 12, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I dont think the strike was intended to press for employee status. Personally, i would prefer IC status, but with the true conditions of an IC. The problem i have with the current model is the manipulative nature. Contractors shouldn't have to guess whether a trip will be worth the trouble, shouldn't be denied information about the customer or destination. And should not be penalized for turning down a trip that would be a loss to them.


I think that UBER hitting the stock market, is the equivalent of the titanic hitting the iceberg. We'll have to see how long it will take her to sink now.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

They netted billions. I think they have enough capital to stay afloat a few more years at least.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> They netted billions. I think they have enough capital to stay afloat a few more years at least.


Most Uber drivers don't get it. They think that Uber is actually going to fall and they are going to have some type of big celebration. They don't understand that Uber has made enough on IPO to last for years. Once they start losing too much money, both them and lyft sell to some research and development firm working on automation. There is no winner or loser here, just business. Well I take that back, the only loser is the driver, unfortunately.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I dont think the strike was intended to press for employee status. Personally, i would prefer IC status, but with the true conditions of an IC. The problem i have with the current model is the manipulative nature. Contractors shouldn't have to guess whether a trip will be worth the trouble, shouldn't be denied information about the customer or destination. And should not be penalized for turning down a trip that would be a loss to them.


Agreed. Since day one, I've always hated not knowing the destinations in advance.

For me, that is no doubt the worst part of this job, worse than the bad pay rates.

Having all the info available and being able to choose which trips I want WITHOUT penalty would make this job much more pleasant, even if the pay stayed the same.

Of course if we knew the destinations in advance, our pay would go way UP.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber has a very simple way to end Driver Discontent. A Three step program. 1. Raise the Rates. 2. Raise the Rates. 3. Raise the Rates.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I dont think the strike was intended to press for employee status. Personally, i would prefer IC status, but with the true conditions of an IC


Drivers who demand employee status haven't thought it thru.

Employee status would mean massive layoffs and restricted work hours and schedules.

Who needs that? If I'm gonna put up with all that, I'd make more money delivering pizzas.

I want to be an IC, but like you said, a TRUE IC, not a phony one like we are now.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Keep the online college tuition. Keep the 4% Gas kickback. Keep the Badges. Most of us have One overriding concern. “SHOW US THE MONEY”.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

NITWITone said:


> First of all, Ladies and Gents, we are not in a union, first and foremost, if we were we be paying for union dues and have a shop rep to go on strike with, but based on the so called strike we had we are independent contractors(not union)not hourly employee, you get to be your own boss secondly if you want to health,vac leave and so everything; Then you can worked for someone else, go back to a real job, be an hourly employee all, I'm saying


I work hourly (because I'm not a dunce) and I still see the value in fighting the good fight where it exists.

Simply "getting a job" doesnt really did anything when uber's setting precedent that we might see picked up by Walmart, then Lockheed Martin.

Be smart.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Did you expect to be offered a salary with benefits, or any changes to happen immediately? This is a process. It takes time for the movement to build.


In the long run, we are all dead.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> In the long run, we are all dead.


No we are not all dead.

The smart drivers have paid off most of their cc bills and have put away the credit cards for real emergencies...

The smart drivers are putting their money away for that rainy day.

They are building up their retirement fund *now *instead of later when they think they can can afford to....

Some very smart drivers are finding a way to use this money to expand their life choices to better themselves when they/uber no longer need/want each other.

The smart ones find a way to rent a car only long enough to put down a sizable down payment on a reliable car and then pay off that car note as fast as they can.

The smart one use this forum like a buffet....*They take want they need to get better and view the rest as the entertainment...*


----------



## grayrider (Oct 9, 2017)

Uber trading @ 37.08 (-4.68) 
I think the strike/walkout worked as intended.

It sends a nice msg that Uber is not above the government, the law, the drivers, or the riders, and if they don't have a change in attitude, Ubers future is not looking bright. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Drivers who demand employee status haven't thought it thru.
> 
> Employee status would mean massive layoffs and restricted work hours and schedules.
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Is it obvious to everyone that striking doesn't work? I hope we all learned our lesson and we can move on without anymore silly strikes.


It's obvious that you are totally wrong, the strike work and if you read most of the Wall Street financial commentators, all of them are talking about the strike be part or a factor of the Uber fall on the market. Here is just a small copy of one of them.

While both Uber and Lyft are trying to find ways to lower driver costs to become profitable, drivers went on a protest in several U.S. cities earlier this month demanding job security, livable incomes and a cap on the amount ride-hailing companies can collect from fares.
Many investors are concerned about rising costs associated with booking fees shared with drivers, said Daniel Morgan, a senior portfolio manager at Synovus Trust.

Sorry but you are very obviously wrong.
:wink:


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> They were a union eventually. Ford was the last of the big three to allow unions in their plants. But the union itself started with plucky groups of like minded people, standing up for a common good.
> 
> And, i dont subscribe to telling people to quit. That's a personal choice they have to make.


Hey Mr. Beemer, why are you driving a non-union vehicle? Without other unions recognizing a driver's union, the work is near impossible. If the automotive unions are to recognize us, they will require that we drive union-made vehicles. Without the support of other, established unions, it will be a very long, very hard, row to hoe.


----------



## baloneytastessogood (Jan 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> What is there to try though? Uber makes the rules, you take it or you leave it. Thats it. They are the creator, they get to dicate how the ship is steered.
> 
> Point is, imagine a world without Uber, you'll have to do something else. Because of Uber, there's an additional option for you to make money. If your not happy with that option just pretend Uber doesn't exist and your back at square one, instead of trying to sabotage someone else's creation just because you personally can't financially take advantage of it.


Hello Average Person, You certainly sound like a hired agitator. Are you being paid by George Soros?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

gambler1621 said:


> Hey Mr. Beemer, why are you driving a non-union vehicle? Without other unions recognizing a driver's union, the work is near impossible. If the automotive unions are to recognize us, they will require that we drive union-made vehicles. Without the support of other, established unions, it will be a very long, very hard, row to hoe.


My car was built in the US by UAW labor.



Yulli Yung said:


> In the long run, we are all dead.


I guess, in the end, none of us get off this rock alive...



Highland Potato Lord said:


> Most Uber drivers don't get it. They think that Uber is actually going to fall and they are going to have some type of big celebration. They don't understand that Uber has made enough on IPO to last for years. Once they start losing too much money, both them and lyft sell to some research and development firm working on automation. There is no winner or loser here, just business. Well I take that back, the only loser is the driver, unfortunately.


Who says they can't issue more stock? They could issue different classes of stock. The IPO is called Initial Public Offering for a reason.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> At least people now get it that rideshare drivers aren't rich so stop with the expectation that water and mints must be in every car. If there are drivers who can afford this on a regular basis, great, but hopefully pax will slow down with the entitlement.


I think Hell will freeze over when passengers stop being entitled.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> My car was built in the US by UAW labor.
> 
> 
> I guess, in the end, none of us get off this rock alive...
> ...


They could iusse more stock later, but as time goes on and it becomes more apparent they will probably not be the ones that won't make automation a reality they going to lose their investors. Ubers and Lyfts best bet is to milk this money for as long as they can, and then both sell to the same company in a decade. Their true value is going to be their hold on the taxi market.



Turbo-Sentra said:


> It's obvious that you are totally wrong, the strike work and if you read most of the Wall Street financial commentators, all of them are talking about the strike be part or a factor of the Uber fall on the market. Here is just a small copy of one of them.
> 
> While both Uber and Lyft are trying to find ways to lower driver costs to become profitable, drivers went on a protest in several U.S. cities earlier this month demanding job security, livable incomes and a cap on the amount ride-hailing companies can collect from fares.
> Many investors are concerned about rising costs associated with booking fees shared with drivers, said Daniel Morgan, a senior portfolio manager at Synovus Trust.
> ...


The strike had some affect on the bad press before the IPO. That is about it. It won't give you more money. It won't give you taxi regulations. It helped sort of in a small way to down the attractiveness of Uber stock. That is it. Now IPO is done, I expect these wanabe rideshare unions are not going to find much more success.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Actually I was surprised to see this work this time around unlike the other times in which the drivers assembled to strike, it looks like the key to making uber take a shit was to unite multiple cities in a strike instead of the "one city at the time" drivers kept doing over and over in these past few years.

Now we know that 10 cities in strike at the same time puts a large dent on Uber's books.

Next time we need organizers on each city in the US, that would truly make them sit at the table and start talking better terms.

Imagine 50 US cities... we go from DOS to DDOS, lel.


----------



## Eskimo G (May 7, 2019)

SatMan said:


> No we are not all dead.
> 
> The smart drivers have paid off most of their cc bills and have put away the credit cards for real emergencies...
> 
> ...


How delusional can rideshare drivers get? Do they have no shame or decency, or is just the losers and nutters left driving now?

Smart drivers have started their own businesses.

Smart drivers have gone back to school.

Smart drivers have started a trade or apprenticeship.

Smart drivers have gotten a real job.

Smart drivers that have kept driving now are either limo-livery driver or gone and got their commercial driver license.

Smart drivers don't drive rideshare and have quit Uber and Lyft.

The only smart rideshare driver is an ex-rideshare driver.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Eskimo G said:


> How delusional can rideshare drivers get? Do they have no shame or decency, or is just the losers and nutters left driving now? :rollseyes: :tongue smile::tongue smile::tongue smile:
> 
> Smart drivers have started their own businesses.✔
> 
> ...





SatMan said:


> No we are not all dead.
> 
> The smart drivers have paid off most of their cc bills and have put away the credit cards for real emergencies...✔✔
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input....⭐⭐⭐


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Actually I was surprised to see this work this time around unlike the other times in which the drivers assembled to strike, it looks like the key to making uber take a shit was to unite multiple cities in a strike instead of the "one city at the time" drivers kept doing over and over in these past few years.
> 
> Now we know that 10 cities in strike at the same time puts a large dent on Uber's books.
> 
> ...


Investors reading Uber's S-1 is why their stock dropped. I'll buy Uber stock if it ever drops to $5 per share but that's very unlikely. The strike was ineffective in the LA area which is one of the major markets in the US.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Investors reading Uber's S-1 is why their stock dropped. I'll buy Uber stock if it ever drops to $5 per share but that's very unlikely.  The strike was ineffective in the LA area which is one of the major markets in the US.


We're working on that!!!


----------



## Eskimo G (May 7, 2019)

SatMan said:


> Thanks for your input....⭐⭐⭐


I reread your post several times. Still can't make any sense of it. Perhaps it is written in code so only the deranged delusional minds of an fulltime rideshare driver can comprehend it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Eskimo G said:


> How delusional can rideshare drivers get? Do they have no shame or decency, or is just the losers and nutters left driving now?
> 
> Smart drivers have started their own businesses.
> 
> ...


Smart drivers know a shill when they see one.



Eskimo G said:


> I reread your post several times. Still can't make any sense of it. Perhaps it is written in code so only the deranged delusional minds of an fulltime rideshare driver can comprehend it.


No matter how much you shill, that investment you made in Uber stock is not looking good.

Do you understand that?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> When you threaten the existence of Uber and the only dignity they have of looking in the mirror and telling themselves they are their own boss, they will come after you with the wrath of GOD.


Times like this, i am happy to be a dyslexic athiest. I do not believe there is a dog...


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber drivers logic: "if I hurt one of my only two business partner enough, my working condition and pay is sure to improve!"
> 
> Uber logic: "If we are hurting, we need to cut pay driver pay *deactivate said drivers* to improve our financial performance!"
> 
> Everyone loses.


Fixed it for ya :smiles:



UberAdrian said:


> That's merely how it's been done in the past. Things change. Uber are a few thousand nerds, drivers are millions of people from every profession and every walk of life. There are many things to try, such as banding together and rising up to kick Uber's ass until they go bankrupt or co-operate, doesn't matter which. The real power is actually with the drivers, we just haven't been using it.
> 
> I have imagined that world, and I can guarantee the moment they go bankrupt 10 new companies will replace it and feast on it's carcass. Like a forest fire making room for new growth and feeding it with the ashes of the past. You won't have to do something else. You will have to exact same job under much better terms. You might have to go on vacation for a week or something during the transition.


1. They're not going to cooperate (i.e. give drivers a better bargaining position via better pay/benefits) because drivers are a toxic operational expense. Drivers compromise their overhead and so their profitability/bottom line. Driver pay causes LyfUber's treasury to hemorrhage money. And now even more so for their added obligation to the shareholders now that they've gone IPO.

2. If they go bankrupt, then it's a 100% lose - lose situation for Uber v. its driver partners. The former party has a chance of financial recovery via reorganization should it emerge from Chapter 11.

There is zero chance of similar recovery for the latter party. The immediate deactivation of all driver partner accounts as a prelude to any Chapter 11 activities should be proof of that.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Eskimo G said:


> I reread your post several times. Still can't make any sense of it. Perhaps it is written in code so only the deranged delusional minds of an fulltime rideshare driver can comprehend it.


Most delusional deranged drivers have saved their decoder rings from the good old days....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SatMan said:


> We're working on that!!!


Working on what? Another strike?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Does anyone know what a protest is? Lol



AveragePerson said:


> Fight for what? Uber was never yours, it was someone else's creation. You were allowed to participate on a voluntary basis. what right do you have to force your view on the company.
> 
> Imagine being invited to a party and doesn't like the party rules and instead of leaving the party, you make a big fuss want to fight the host on the rules...


Is a protest a fight or sending a message? I think there was plenty of room for improvement but I think it stirred up conversation amongst some people


----------



## NITWITone (Jul 18, 2016)

Thepeoplewearent said:


> I work hourly (because I'm not a dunce) and I still see the value in fighting the good fight where it exists.
> 
> Simply "getting a job" doesnt really did anything when uber's setting precedent that we might see picked up by Walmart, then Lockheed Martin.
> 
> Be smart.


But the thing is I'm over 55 no one will hire someone over 50 unless you want to work at Wal-Mart and I
love to drive..I dont see what the problem is for you? I make roughly 1500.00 do 140 trips and 55 hours (manager hours) a week that including gas hit both bonus every week it works for me. Better than not working making no money....



SatMan said:


> No we are not all dead.
> 
> The smart drivers have paid off most of their cc bills and have put away the credit cards for real emergencies...
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Damn, I agree with almost everyone in this thread in every direction, I agree you should just gtfo if it’s really putting you at an extreme loss, but they also exploit to hell... Their corporate pockets are paid, we are disposable, and sad to say the fighting back is brave but they do not give a sh**, and everyone putting all their Uber eggs in this big black hole of a basket really needs to entertain other options before they are really stuck. At the end of the day this gig doesn’t care if you’re about to be evicted and you need your cash out that day, you have to look out for yourself. Tough ****, but juice this out and explore elsewhere in the meantime..way more low skill jobs than just U/L


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Working on what? Another strike?


This. Still baffled by what exactly this was meant to accomplish over long term. Yes, the strike indirectly hurt U/L stock. But this is only on a short term basis, because the market ALWAYS recovers. Just like it did with Fakebook or any other market IPO.

If folks are so hell bent on working minimum wage, then switch to an employer who can at least pay you a guaranteed $15/hr rate FFS.

Like a trucking company if you really love to drive, but don't want to make a $5 trip hauling lazy, ungrateful, overly entitled cargo exactly 1 block down the street. Only to have said lazy, ungrateful, overly entitled cargo subjectively 1 star you. For whatever small minded reason they feel they've been slighted by you. At least you get your Class A license for free at company expense and/or you have a free place to sleep if you do OTR.

Like McDonalds if you really love to hate crotch rot and/or sitting for long periods of time. Because at least with this employer, you'd have the opportunity for real benefits & vertical mobility (i.e. after promotion from crew to mgmt like to shift mgr). The fast food industry has a lot of shift managers running their franchises who've yet to graduate high school. And their personal net worth is trending positive at a significantly higher rate v. the average U/L driver btw. Especially given the low $5/hr net income wage working for U/L every payday......

And also unlike working for U/L, you'd have the employer perk of getting a free meal to eat on a daily basis. Which btw, is the same quality food you're driving your cholesterol levels up in between pings to pickup pax.

Working for an employer who guarantees you a $15/hr (or whatever minimum wage based on locality) FT, and then moonlighting U/L on PT basis. Exactly the type of worker the rideshare gig economy was designed for. Rideshare was meant to be done on a PART TIME basis and not a FT professional career.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Who said the protest was the only protest that is going to happen....Coming soon to a city near you.


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

SatMan said:


> Who said the protest was the only protest that is going to happen....Coming soon to a city near you.


You are going to end up homeless with that mentality.


----------



## NITWITone (Jul 18, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> This. Still baffled by what exactly this was meant to accomplish over long term. Yes, the strike indirectly hurt U/L stock. But this is only on a short term basis, because the market ALWAYS recovers. Just like it did with Fakebook or any other market IPO.
> 
> If folks are so hell bent on working minimum wage, then switch to an employer who can at least pay you a guaranteed $15/hr rate FFS.
> 
> ...


I will never work at a fast food joint and being my own boss work when i want to, all my friends are still working or dead,this job has no bs stress dealing with someone who is your boss! It almost sounds like a cab driver trying to get people to strike when your a independent contractdriver with no union to back ya.....like a cab driver! 5 dollars i make a lot more than 5 dollars an hour i roughly make 20 an hour thats 4 or more trips an hour easy


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

NITWITone said:


> I will never work at a fast food joint and being my own boss work when i want to, all my friends are still working or dead,this job has no bs stress dealing with someone who is your boss! It almost sounds like a cab driver trying to get people to strike when your a independent contractdriver with no union to back ya.....like a cab driver! 5 dollars i make a lot more than 5 dollars an hour i roughly make 20 an hour thats 4 or more trips an hour easy


Except you don't have proprietary ownership of the U/L app.

Which means you're 100% incapable of controlling your own deactivation at will.

So you're NOT your own boss.....

ps: is that $20 net income after accounting for all hourly expenses i.e. with depreciation & taxes factored? Also is that in a high cost of living/high density population market like the Bay Area, LA etc?


----------



## Sproutski (Aug 23, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> What is there to try though? Uber makes the rules, you take it or you leave it. Thats it. They are the creator, they get to dicate how the ship is steered.
> 
> Point is, imagine a world without Uber, you'll have to do something else. Because of Uber, there's an additional option for you to make money. If your not happy with that option just pretend Uber doesn't exist and your back at square one, instead of trying to sabotage someone else's creation just because you personally can't financially take advantage of it.


Uber doesn't make all the rules. That's why NY drivers went to the city for regulation and why city and state lawmakers in other regions are looking at what they can do to improve conditions for drivers. Workers (that includes you AveragePerson) need to quit looking at Uber and other gig economy app operators as job creators. It's the other way around. WE are wealth creators for THEM.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Sproutski said:


> Uber doesn't make all the rules. That's why NY drivers went to the city for regulation and why city and state lawmakers in other regions are looking at what they can do to improve conditions for drivers. Workers (that includes you AveragePerson) need to quit looking at Uber and other gig economy app operators as job creators. It's the other way around. WE are wealth creators for THEM.


Ofc the workers are the wealth creator for the company, that is literally what every for profit company is in existence. If the metric is that a job creator cease to be one if they are profiting from its work force then i guess none is a job creator.

Just because a city force regulation due to political pressure from pissed off drivers to secure votes/win popularity contest does not mean it is the right thing to be done, both economically and morally.

How would you feel if you created something and outsiders start to tell you 
arbitrarily what you can or can't do with your creation because they said so? Probably not so nice.


----------



## FLUBBER (Aug 14, 2018)

I think striking is essential because the power is with the drivers and if drivers were better organized nationally we could either bargain for better pay or force it through negative media attention. But it seems nationally I'd bet only a few percent or less participate. Pay it seems is always top of the list for driver complaints and dissatisfaction. However i think more socially sensitive public complaints might gain more attention. Alot of attention is given to rider safety and to read the news the media is always talking about bad UBER drivers. UBER is focused on safety and mutual respect? What a joke! They want us to keep our mouth shut and let PAX do anything they want! PAX reaches around and assaults the driver hits him in the head. Driver ends trip tells PAX to get out and calls the cops. PAX gets to rate the driver with a 1 star and usually files a complaint with UBER by making a false allegation to try and get you fired. So UBER is telling us to endure the maximum amount of abuse possible before we escalate a situation with a PAX by penalizing us with a 1 star rating and a false allegation we must defend against if we end a ride early or must confront a rider about behavior. Rating system is a joke riders can change driver ratings so if you rate them a 1 star they will often change their rating for you to 1 star as well. UBER wants us to rate PAX 5 stars and by allowing PAX to change ratings means they are purposefully dissuading us from rating PAX less. One of the biggest problems is UBER allows any account holder to order an UBER for another person where the accountholder is not riding. This is negligence for driver safety by UBER! Imagine the news headline, "UBER driver robbed and killed by UBER rider. Police questioned the UBER account holder who had ordered the ride for a stranger but said he had no idea who the rider is. Police have no further leads." Is it going to take an UBER driver getting killed for UBER to require the account holder be on the ride and a proper rider photo be provided so we know who is getting in our car?

We need a national organization of drivers simply for the coordination of strike dates times locations strategy etc. Driver E-mail lists or phone number for text strike information could be utilized to better promote the strike so drivers are all on the same page and know whats happening. Professional media releases sent to all major media outlets with advance notice of the strike and a list of demands or complaints to try to improve driver terms would be useful.

Other than pay which is a topic of its own at least for me i feel that the current pay would at least could be more acceptable if we just dealt with less bullshit from PAX. There is no reason drivers should ever be penalized with 1 star ratings and false accusations for maintaining the safety and control of the ride. There is no reason drivers should be picking up vomiting passengers 5 or 10 times a week either! I hold UBER responsible for this as they are the ones providing us with bad riders. Policies can be put in place that minimizes this garbage. For example proactive marketing to riders that alcohol related puking will mean an immediate end to the ride and or account suspension or deactivation. 

UBER could do a lot policy wise other than pay to make it a better experience for drivers or to give drivers more power to handle unruly PAX without fear of 1 stars or false allegations. UBER does what it wants and will keep doing so unless DRIVERS can organize more for strikes that cause more financial pain and negative media attention to UBER. One bad thing happens to a rider and it's all over the news the next day and UBER is announcing changes the next day such as real time background checks etc. Change can happen but with a self serving company like UBER change has to be forced by drawing public attention.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Sproutski said:


> Uber doesn't make all the rules. That's why NY drivers went to the city for regulation and why city and state lawmakers in other regions are looking at what they can do to improve conditions for drivers. Workers (that includes you AveragePerson) need to quit looking at Uber and other gig economy app operators as job creators. It's the other way around. *WE are wealth creators for THEM.*


Precisely. Which is exactly why you need to cease and desist doing just that. Find another viable form of income which either you 100% control or receive decent employment wage and benefits (if working for someone else).

*The high school kid working minimum wage at the local fast food restaurant or retail counter has a SUPERIOR career outlook AND a SUPERIOR net positive worth compared to any rideshare driver. On any day of the Gregorian calendar week.*

For 4 basic reasons:


They are promoted and rated on a genuine performance driven/merit basis. U/L drivers performance rating is based on a highly subjective, biased and unreliable pax feedback system.
They don't run the risk of income disruption from being fired due to frivolous, low balling/scamming customer schemes. aka being accused of smelling/looking intoxicated, being drunk, acting inappropriately/sexual harassment, etc. by pax who just want to scam a free ride.
They don't run the daily risk of income loss on an hourly basis due to depreciation/taxes or high O&M vehicle costs. 
They don't run the risk of being fired from an ever increasing probability they'll get into an accident after that 5K or 10K accident free ride streak.

If said high school teen were to remain with the fast food employer for 10 years, odds are they would be a store manager or higher. Again with SUPERIOR employment benefits and better personal/medical health outlook. And all along the way, they would have the flexibility for career movement because they're not enslaved to an app. They have the flexibility to do a job interview to get a better paying job outside work in which they're paid a guaranteed hourly wage.

Unlike the U/L driver who (if not homeless and/or living in their car due to working in a high cost of living area like Bay Area, LA etc) can't afford to miss a paycheck, may need to work on an indefinite basis to break even, or is likely to be 1 paycheck away from being broke/homeless. Or end up having health issues from crotch rot sitting on their ass 8-10+ hrs a day. And this gets far worse if they can't find the time to exercise daily and/or are living on a diet of steady junk food.

Get Woke man. You'll always remain being a victim as long as you empower others to exploit you. 100% of accountability in the solution to your quality of life problems isn't government intervention but YOU. Welcome to Capitalism 101.



FLUBBER said:


> I think striking is essential because the power is with the drivers and if drivers were better organized nationally we could either bargain for better pay or force it through negative media attention.


Using the era of social media and/or trying to organize via labor unions and other organizations is the height of stupidity.

For the last time: *U/L drivers ARE NOT U/L employees so government protections/rights DO NOT APPLY.*

Good luck on getting public sympathy as an effective change agent btw. The same public you're relying on happens to be the very same public who're the self entitled [email protected] who rely on you being underpaid. So they can keep that cheap $5 or less ride. The very same [email protected] who love to tank your 5 star rating because they feel slighted that you failed to cater to their needs.

Whatever makes you think said public would ever want to play the Good Samaritan role? Give up their cheap, relatively comfortable U/L ride to support your fight for social justice? LMFAO


----------



## FLUBBER (Aug 14, 2018)

Can you maybe suggest what you think would be a good tactic if not social media or union/association or other organizations? I suppose drivers could do nothing at all and of course nothing will change. However my main point i was making is if 100% of all 4 million UBER drivers logged off app in protest of some policy is more possible something might get done about it or bring attention at least vs. doing nothing at all. Many would say social media seems to be the most powerful real time source of information these days can be a great way to get attention or disperse information (like strike or protest info) quickly and many would say not using it effectively might be considered the height of stupidity. I suppose everybody has their own opinions some good some bad about it. Social media is just one of many tools anyway. Lobbying politicians like in NY is a great idea as you mentioned. For me I'm just a few bucks an hour and a few policy changes away from maybe saying UBER isn't so bad is close enough to want to try and fight for more at least as a side part time gig UBER. Everybody is different including the entitled azzes relying on the $5 ride who love to tank our ratings for no reason. But thats not the whole "PUBLIC" either are plenty of riders pay well tip well and behave well. Not every rider should be considered a good customer and UBER could do a better job of weeding out bad riders pukers etc. I could call into support and submit feedback but is not as impactful as 1,000,000 twitter or social media views or primetime news coverage of an issue. If all 4,000,000 drivers put their stamp of support on an issue or logged off app means a lot more than just me calling into support.

I will look for a thread is maybe already one created just for people interested in helping organize drivers when needed or moving driver issues forward up the chain of UBER management faster. We're doomed if we rely on support is all i know so i'd like to try to do something as opposed to nothing. If i hated driving so badly that i wanted to do nothing to try to improve things I wouldn't be driving or on this site anymore. UBER pisses me off regularly though thats for sure. It's just not right. We have no power as 1 person to do anything but we are a group of roughly 4 million drivers. We are not utilizing our collective power in numbers to achieve our goals. We could and we should is my humble opinion and i'd like to connect with more people specifically interested in this topic.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

FLUBBER said:
Good luck on getting public sympathy as an effective change agent btw. The same public you're relying on happens to be the very same public who're the self entitled [email protected] who rely on you being underpaid. So they can keep that cheap $5 or less ride. The very same [email protected] who love to tank your 5 star rating because they feel slighted that you failed to cater to their needs.

Whatever makes you think said public would ever want to play the Good Samaritan role? Give up their cheap, relatively comfortable U/L ride to support your fight for social justice? LMFAO
[/QUOTE]
And when driver less cars come along and uber raises the price of rides by 100% then who is going to *****!!!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

SatMan said:


> And when driver less cars come along and uber raises the price of rides by 100% then who is going to @@@@@!!!


My prediction for the future: riderless cars will quickly make U/L. It will also be their ultimate demise. Either from them being the root cause of traffic fatalities, congestion, increased traffic volume and/or special interest lobbyist groups i.e. public sector transportation that turns public/government opinion against them. Or from lack of profitability in the business model so their investors end up abandoning them.



FLUBBER said:


> However my main point i was making is if 100% of all 4 million UBER drivers logged off app in protest of some policy is more possible something might get done about it or bring attention at least vs. doing nothing at all.


This will be 100% effective when all 4 million UBER drivers commit themselves to remaining permanently logged off the damned app for good. Uber will be at least 4 million drivers short on a permanent basis. But for every 1 of those 4 million drivers who proactively deactivate themselves, also realize Uber will have onboarded another 3-4 n00b drivers. Who're completely clueless of the system of slavery and exploitation they're about to subject themselves. just like you once were as a bright eyed, bushy tailed Uber n00b.



FLUBBER said:


> Many would say social media seems to be the most powerful real time source of information these days can be a great way to get attention or disperse information (like strike or protest info) quickly and many would say not using it effectively might be considered the height of stupidity. I suppose everybody has their own opinions some good some bad about it.


Know that as a quintessential Gen Xer who witnessed the birth of the PC/internet, survived the Netscape/IE browser wars, championed Google (when it was in it's Google-should-do-no-wrong infancy days), and the IT curve where it now stands at the ever evolving smartphone/wireless tech to date: I'm a true cynic where the likes of Fakebook & [email protected] are concerned.

So I believe social media is 99.99999% fake news and in the same league as the National Enquirer. It only supercedes the Enquirer due to it's efficiency in information distribution ie instantaneous email/social media v. snail mail dead tree method. Which btw, also makes social media the most efficient medium for brainwashing the masses who're either too lazy/complacent to be independent, analytical thinkers, are comfortable being sheeple who are easily led by popular opinion, and/or have too low an IQ to realize they're being controlled, manipulated and exploited (via personal data mining) on a daily basis. I'm sorry you can't conceive of a world that could exist without social media. But you're not to blame as it's a generational thing I guess.

Why do you suppose Uber is deactivating vet drivers with 5K + rides with no explanation whatsoever btw?

That being said, perhaps the SJW social media gods will help you sway the court of public opinions. Convince U/L via cybernetic bullying that it's in their best monetary interest to champion the social justice cause for the down trodden villens who prop up their ivory tower. Or you might actually luck out in beating the multi million dollar U/L special interest lobbyists. Who're buying and putting politicians in their back pocket in DC right now. Perhaps you'll succeed in getting said politicians to grow a moral conscience. Thereby doing what's best for their struggling district constituents who pay their bloated salaries and free health care. Regardless, you seem to be very conscientious and well aware of your options moving forward. Best of luck on whatever future online petitions and organizations you undertake in the future.


----------



## NITWITone (Jul 18, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Except you don't have proprietary ownership of the U/L app.
> 
> Which means you're 100% incapable of controlling your own deactivation at will.
> 
> ...


When your app is on everything is a tax deductible even when ya go to McDonald's that a tax deductible,mileage is a tax deductible cell phone, gas etc i had over 40k in miles including dead miles not including on trip that what uber tracks for you,are you the same idiots that wanted the tip app which we got and have to pay taxes on it now, I was getting a lot more in cash.i even made after my taxes with all deductions roughly 53k


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> It's not and you're completely wrong. It was highly effective. I can guarantee you the media coverage alone will scare enough investors to mess with their IPO. That was the point. The direct damage caused by the strike is irrelevant at this point.
> 
> It also spread a lot of awareness among pax/general public etc and it serves as a stepping stone to future, larger strikes.
> 
> ...


Whoopsie. Looks like their stock recovered one month later. Just as Murphy's Law expected

https://www.google.com/search?q=NYS...0XPQAAAA&tbm=fin#scso=_ocT6XJrXGJKUsgWligc2:0


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Cynergie said:


> Whoopsie. Looks like their stock recovered one month later. Just as Murphy's Law expected
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=NYS...0XPQAAAA&tbm=fin#scso=_ocT6XJrXGJKUsgWligc2:0


Don't be daft man lol this the pump before the dump. And it's gonna be a huge dump! I'm talking 15 curics+.


----------

